# [Sealed Lands] The City of Taleas



## Kalanyr (Oct 14, 2003)

The noonday sun shines down on the city of Taleas, capital of the country of Taleas as the party of 6 adventurers hired by Darvin exits the Palace from their hiring. As Sir Kay, Dax Belov, Aerick Holderson, Dekiran Tovaal, Haragaos and Arianne exit the palace, they emerge into the city each with a royal writ giving them free access to any mundane resources of the Crown as well as access to any of the sages or scholars employed by the court in hand.

Meanwhile Argus Granite Shield enters the gates of Taleas, on the task assigned to him by his elders determined to see what the humans know of the recent events.

Rylis Slystep meanwhile moves through the market area of the city gathering information as requested by the Wise Ones of his tribe. As he makes his way through the crowds gathering information he spots another small figure likewise making its way through the crowds keeping to the shadows, Rylis thinks the figure is watching him.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 14, 2003)

Dekiran squints in the sudden sunlight, piercing after the relative darkness of the castle. With his face expressionless, except for the hint of a slight frown, he carefully considers the problem. 
_In all likelyhood the initial 'disappearance' and subsequent 'appearance' of the cavern was caused by the incompetence and sloth of the cartographers. The cave was simply there all along, but someone wrote the maps inaccurately and others couldn't read them correctly until supporting evidence was presented by the explorers. The Crown seems to have ruled out this possibility, though, so perhaps we should proceed along a different path. Rooting out the, probable, corruption in the cartographers' guild will be impossible without direct royal sanction. Merely asking questions would probably reveal little of value, but even a small clue could be crucial. 
 The possibility of earth-quakes cannot be dismissed, a minor, local quake could have caused land slides that first covered then uncovered the cave. I would assume that the Vizier would know about that, but apparently he knows little and reveals less. Some of the sages will know, surely.
 There might be a small possibility that the cave was deliberately hidden, with either mundane or magical means. If the cave was used as a dwelling by some monstrous creatures... Unlikely, but it has been known to happen elsewhere, that what appeared to be a simple cavern has housed the most fearsome of creatures. If this is the case here the reopening of the cave is a dire omen indeed. The invasion might already be underway. Or not.
_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2003)

Argus plods through the gates, making steady pace towards the nearest tavern.

_Aye, need a drink after all that walkin'... might be able to find out what the humans know too, catch a few rumours even... aye._


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 15, 2003)

Looking to where the dwarf is going, Aerick hails himPerhaps I may join you, after all going to scholars and cartagraphers is _definitly_ going to wind up giving me a massive headache instead of information. I, myself, feel the best way to investigate this _cave_is to get there instead of wasting time galavanting around the city..Aerick smiles....Also all this talking with the Vizer has definitly made me thirsty


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2003)

Argus stops dead in his tracks, turning to the human who just addressed him.



> _Originally posted by ferretguy_
> ...Also all this talking with the Vizer has definitly made me thirsty.




_Scholars... cartographers... caves... has the good Mountain Forger just dropped this into my lap? A blessed dwarf I am indeed._

"Err, aye, I'll shout ye a drink too, amiable fellow y'are, aye. I'm in the mood fer hearin' somethin' of interest, mayhaps ye can tell me about this story o' scholars, caves 'n' cartographers." Argus says, a friendly smile on his face.

Nothing nice looking about Argus though, far from it in fact. His face gives the impression that there's a wild boar somewhere who wants it's butt back. A bit of soap wouldn't go astray either.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC: Sorry should have made it clearer the Palace is located in the city centre it would be quiet a distance to the northen gates (where Argus) and to the heart of the market area (where Rylis is) which is on the west side of the palace. If you want I could assume you'd travel along a bit while heading to the cartographers which would involve heading up to the northern area of town.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC: oopss....Oh well lets just say that Aerick being the way he is hates the city and all this talking to people who spend all there time in books quite distastefull desided to get away...leaving word with the others he would meet up with them later that day at the Broken Leg inn (no finer eatin' and drinkin' establishment this side of the mountains in his opinion....  )
_Ach, this ones face reminds me of my brothers pet boar...although he does seem more friendly..._

Looking down at the dwarf, Aerick takes a liken' to this strange little man. Bein' a stranger and all and definitly not from these civilized parts.
Well friend, As they're walking to the tavern (hell to the Broken Leg if'n its possible)it seems that there's this new cave thats suddenly appeared up in the Mount Seurales that nobody seems to know about,although its on the maps, and they need someone to go investigate it. So here I've been summoned to help out with a group of city men to find out the why'fores of a new hole in the ground.


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

After descenting the palace stairs, Arianne looks at the others, standing with her hands on her knees. Her appearance make her look like an odd addition to the group, as she's about as large as a 14 year old and quite frail. A high voice erupts from her mouth, which could certainly belong to a young girl. "Guess we should find out what we can about the cavern as long as we're still in town. Splitting up might be a good idea," she says, as Argus and Aerick walk away. "Anyone feel like visiting the cartographers with me?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 15, 2003)

_If it be the will of Aeter that I seek out this cavern, who be I to question the High Priest's commands. Yet I look upon this fool company and see naivety and ignorance to the truths of Aeter's weighing hands. If closing off this cavern once more be my fated duty, then so I will, and let these others prove what use they be._


The tall, pale, black-clad priest turns his emotionless gaze to his alloted companions and speaks in gravelly voice like the scraping of gravesoil over a newly lowered coffin. "Let us acquire what goods we need to mount our search and begin. Aeter's patience is infinite, but whatever lies in this cavern that causes him offence may not be so. We should be quick to mete out what fate he deems, before the abomination's threat to man can grow, else we meet Aeter before our time."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 15, 2003)

It would be quite useful to find out what we can before heading to the cave. If we know what to expect we can better prepare ourselves for it. It is far from certain this situation has anything to do with 'abominations'. It's likely the cause is a far less interesting one. We can leave no sooner than tomorrow morning, if we would leave this afternoon we'd hardly be out of the city before it would be time to make camp.

Dekiran looks down at the girl, admiring her beauty, and with a charming smile he offers to go with her to the cartographers. It would be a pleasure.
Looking back at the rest of the group,I suggest a couple of you go to fetch the supplies and mounts we are going to need while the rest of you make inquiries elsewhere. We can meet up at (name of respectable tavern or inn) by eveningfall, and then decide wether we know enough to travel to the cave tomorrow.


OoC: Kalanyr, is there any particular locations that the characters know of where they could get their questions answered?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 15, 2003)

Dax admires the groups humanity, knowing full well that it is in that humanity that most find their way. He ponders how at one time he too felt like he had a path, one that fate would guide him too and through. It is now, however, that he has realized how fateless and faithless the world has been for so many generations. The dullness of the stupor of order and control, and how much it limits the body and mind. It Dax's own personal goal to see to it that he breaks his body and mind twice over, metaphorically of course.

Dax questions, "I will gather a cart and pack animals, water and food. Allow me that responsibility and I will be pleased."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 16, 2003)

OOC- Bad Mod deleting your own double post but I'm on to you. 

The Royal Sages mainly have rooms at the Academy basically a school for nobles and some extremely talented people of less noble blood. The Academy is in the centre of town which is mainly the nobles area gathered around the Palace. 

The Cartogaphers Guild is on the North Side (near the gates out of town),along with other similar services, such as book shops, hedge wizards and such. Other unaffiliated cartographers can be found scattered throughout the north side as well as their being a few nobles with such a hobby in the central area.  

The South Side is basically the slums with all the fun that entails. 

The West Side is the Market District where pretty much anything can be found for sale. 

The East is the more reputable Merchants Area where those with sufficient wealth to have risen to a reasonable status in the city have set up shop. 

The Temples are mainly found where the City Centre meets the North Side,  and the less 'respectable' market stalls and merchants are on the south side of their districts entering into the slums.  Those with more clout in an area tend to gather as close to the city centre as they can.

Edited: Because the Gates Out of Time definitely aren't on the North Side of Taleas. The gates out of town however are.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 16, 2003)

*Argus and Aerick*

Aerick and Argus head off to the Broken Leg Inn the most disreputable Inn on the South side.  

Entering into the dark dank place you notice that it smells like it hasn't been cleaned in at least a month, the air makes your eyes water, and the clientelle look like they haven't bathed since before Argus was born.
On the far side from the door a bar runs from one end of the building to the other, the glasses further attest that this isn't a place where hygene is known. 

The people in the tavern sit in large groups, several barbarians gathered around a large table in a corner of the inn. Aerick immediately recognises their kind, thrown out of their tribes for crimes so disgusting that their kin were unwilling to grant them an easy death, no doubt they are here offering their services to the highest bidder to make a living.

In the other corner of tavern there sit a group of people with builds that make the barbarians look like matchsticks but not much more can be told of them since they wear long cloaks with their hoods pulled down over their faces.

Of the remaining 6 tables scattered around 4 are empty , one is occupied group of shady looking humans who seem to be gambling, and the other is occupied by a few halflings who are doing their best to be as far away from any of the other groups as possible. 

Four people sit along the bar well into their cups, they seem to be quiet occupied getting as drunk as is possible.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 16, 2003)

*Dekiran and Arianne*

OOC to SE: A fairly reputable inn that would take non-noble patrons would be The Silver Scales in the merchants district. 

Meanwhile Dekiran and Arianne continue on their journey to the Cartographers Guild on the North Side, approaching the guild, you see a well constructed rather large 3 storied wooden building, the oak door lies open in the front of the building inviting people in, inside the building you see several clerks scurrying around what seems to be the main area handing pieces of paper to various other customers and then scurrying through the back door doubtless to the archives, and the rooms some explorers and cartographers mantain here.

 As Dekiran walks into the building he thinks he hears footsteps behind him but a quick check reveals nothing.

 As Arianne enters the building she things she sees a small dark creature sticking to the shadows trailing along behind them on the otherside of the street, however as soon as she notices it the creature quickly scuttles into a nearby alley way vanishing from sight. 

Just after you enter you see a middle aged man walk through the doors, casually nod to the clerks and then head to the backdoor himself, he wears a well made explorers outfit lined with pockets and his weatherbeaten  face shows signs of the hardship he's seen. 

 Dekiran and Arianne both immediately recognise the man as Ernol Thurn, the most famous explorer in the kingdom of Taleas, its said that he's been everywhere and seen everything from the Aeterian Sea of the South to the snowladen seas of the far north.  As Ernol approaches the back door he turns to the two who have just entered and gestures them to follow him and calls out 

" I assume you're the ones that the King's Advisor has been trying to recruit? You seem to have already attracted some attention from certain parties. I assume you're here to question the guild about its maps and perhaps to obtain some to help you in your journey ? I'd like to volunteer my own services to help you however I can. "


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 16, 2003)

*Dax Belov*

Dax meanwhile makes his way to the Royal Stables where he is quickly met by the Chief Groom. 

"You are Dax Belov the famous martial artist? I'm honoured that you came here on my shift sir, I find your philosophies most interesting, how can I help you today sir?  " 

As the Chief Groom prattles on Dax spots an almost noiseless small shape in the shadows that seems to be watching him, however the shape seems to have also spotted Dax since it immediately turns around and runs off at quiet an impressive speed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2003)

"How interesting..." Dax turns his attention falsely to the nearest horse. Ignoring the prattle of the man, and pondering what the figure has just done, Dax thinks on the situation a bit. _What, perhaps was that exactly? Should I follow it? No no... perhaps I should let whatever that was do as it pleases._

"Groom, I need mounts and a wagon to transport myself and others a great distance. I was promised that my way would be payed for by our noble ruler. Simply allow me whatever you can spare, I will not take anything that you are not willing to offer up of your own posessions. Our hardships may be plentiful, and I wouls like to be able to rotate the animals duties when possible, but as I said, I do not ask you to strain yourself. What can you offer me?"


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

"Well met, sir. We are indeed the people recruited by the Royal Vizier." the small woman starts smiling as she follows him, taking a few deep breaths. Continuing when they're a little away from the main entrance: "We were sent to investigate a cavern that recently appeared in Mount Searalas. Besides a short description of the route leading there, we would like to know anything the Cartographers Guild can tell us about it."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 16, 2003)

Dekiran follows Ernol and the woman.
"Any information as to the reason for the re-appearance of the cave would be welcome. Has there been any seismic activity in the region of late? Or perhaps some unusual movements of people or beasts neraby the mountain? Could this whole dramatic little episode have been caused by a mere clerical error?" When asking his last question he smiles disarmingly, letting the cartographer know that no offense was intended.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2003)

Argus clumps heavily over to the bar, plonks himself unceremoniously onto a stool and looks about for the barkeep.

"Aye! Barkeep! I'm wantin' a mug o' something stout for me an' me friend, aye," he says in his deep voice.

Argus raises a plate-mailed arm and sniffs it a couple of times. Satisfied that he doesn't smell too bad he lets his arm drop back down and makes himself comfortable.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 16, 2003)

_Very well then, I'll attend to supplying our company myself. Let these faithless ones scurry about after mortal knowledge, it will serve them little if the Last Keeper judge them unworthy_

Haragaos heads into the merchant district, somehow seeming to find little resistance as he winds through the bustling crowds. Heading to one of the stalls in the centre of the city that his temple deals with, he settles into some matter-of-fact bartering for sensible no-frills supplies.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 17, 2003)

Takin' a seat next to the Dwarf at the bar, Aerick positions himself so he can keep an eye out for any problems from the fallen tribesmen. Awaiting his tankard,So Sirrah, I haven't had the chance yet to catch your name, my friends call me Aerick, my enemies don't live long enough to know my name. Tell me, what brings you down to this town?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 17, 2003)

Argus smiles a broad smile of somewhat yellowed teeth.

"Name's Argus. I be here on a wee task fer me elders, but I not be adverse to a little adveture while I'm here," he says conversationally.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 19, 2003)

Sir Kay slightly ruffles his nose in disdain at the actions of his companions somewhat, but only after they leave.  Pulling his black cloak more over his armor in an attempt to conceal it, he strides calmly towards the poor district.

He made a point to stay quiet while traveling with the group, they weren't to be trusted.  A few of them were likeable enough, but being distracted wasn't his job, his job was to get things done.  First, he would find a local with information of the city...a thief, perferably, one whom he could influence...

The memories of that one fateful day swam through out his head as he continued on his path.


OOC-Specifically looking for a (slightly experienced) thief whom Kay could confront with little choice for an exit.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 19, 2003)

Well Argus, do you know much about Mount Searalas? Would probably be good to have someone who knows the area instead of traveling just on what some map writer has drawn on paper. And if you're lookin for adventure, what better way to find it then in some deep cave? Taking a great swig from his tankard Aerick lets out a satisfied belch Now that hits the spot!


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 19, 2003)

*Dax Belov*

The Chief Groom says he'll return in a minute after seeing what they have.  He returns within 10 minutes and when he comes back

"Sir, I can easily spare you 10 horses and a wagon, unfortunately none of the horses  would be battle trained if you require warhorses I could spare perhaps 4 light warhorses and 2 heavy warhorses. We have all the necessary equipment for harness and riding the horses also."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 19, 2003)

*Arianne and Dekiran*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Any information as to the reason for the re-appearance of the cave would be welcome. Has there been any seismic activity in the region of late? Or perhaps some unusual movements of people or beasts neraby the mountain? Could this whole dramatic little episode have been caused by a mere clerical error?"




Ernol takes in Dekirans questions and replies 

"No, there was no seismic activity in the region of late. The only unusual movements that have been taking place are rumours I've heard of the nearby Orc tribes being stirred up apparently some of the wilder barbarian tribes of the area have also been acting suspiciously, also I noticed that you have picked up some interesting followers, its not at all like Goblins to be in this city this does not bode well. No, I have personally examined maps of this kingdom hundreds of times as well as having travelled from one side of Taleas to the other, and I will give you my word that there was never a cave there nor was it marked on any maps. But now it seems to be. Most unusual."



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> "We were sent to investigate a cavern that recently appeared in Mount Searalas. Besides a short description of the route leading there, we would like to know anything the Cartographers Guild can tell us about it."




Ernol then turns his attention to Arianne's questions and thinks for a moment before replying 

" The route to Mount Searalas requires a journey of about a week across the plains to the west the Mount is quiet unusual itself since it stands alone in the middle of those plains. Apart from the wandering tribes of Kobolds and Orcs and the barbarians of the plains there is little of any significance there, the terrain is largely grassland, although there are a few sparsely forested areas, the area around the mountain itself is fairly densely forrested which is strange. Hmm, I must warn you to beware the Goblins that lead the orc tribes, although they are not strong they are disturbingly fast and very quick of mind. The kobolds tribes are also very dangerous, they seem to have magic flowing in their blood.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 19, 2003)

*Aerick and Argus*

As Aerick and Argus are sitting drinking their beers, one of the Barbarians, loudly moves his chair back from the table and struts over to them. He sits down without an invitation

"So Son of Holder 'what have you done to be cast out of the tribe? Like the rest of us uncouth louts. You finally do something constructive about a lady you liked ? " The Barbarian leers at Aerick as he speaks and ignores Argus. 
"No, I doubt that I don't think you'd have the guts or anything else required to do the deed."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 19, 2003)

*Haragaos*

OOC- Are you going to the market area or the merchant district ? Hard to tell from your post. A Stall suggests the market area but the markets are a fairly temporary setup and the temples don't really have permanent arrangements with them.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 19, 2003)

*Sir Kay*

Kay heads into the southern district of the city to track down a thief who he could intimidate and is soon rewarded when he notices a shadowy figure tracing his steps, shortly the figure steps out of the shadows and walks straight towards Kay bumping into him, but Kay sees the figure reaching for his purse.


----------



## Thels (Oct 19, 2003)

"Hmm, that's queer. So all maps just suddenly showed the cave on the map, like it has always been there? I can understand a new cave appearing anywhere due to a natural effect or perhaps heavy labor, but what do the maps have to do with it? It's almost as if someone or something wants to draw attention and pull people there. It feels like walking right into a trap." Arianne shivers at the idea. Looking around a bit, she asks: "Could you show me one such map? I need one that has not be tempered with after the cave appeared on it. Perhaps I could draw some more information out of it."

OOC: If he shows a map. Arianne will manifest Object Reading.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 19, 2003)

Ernol excuses himself and returns 10 minutes later with a rather old looking map which he handles with extreme care.

"Oldest one we have in the archives, not many are allowed to see this because its one of the few we have from before the Wars 500 years past which pretty much destroyed all traces of previous history. None of the city wizards understand the magic that preserves it either.There are significant differences between the geography  "

Arianne takes the map and concentrates on it and is rewarded with the following information the last owner was not of this plane, was male, chaotic neutral, gained the map by means of a spell he used to map out the surrounding area, and lost the map due to something snapping him back to whence he came. 

As Arianne emerges from her trance Ernol holds up another map 

"This is a more recent one if you want it. The geography is more up to date and it has been confirmed that the cave was not on it as recently as 6 months past when the archivers were going through the maps, but its definitely on there now. "


----------



## Thels (Oct 19, 2003)

Arianne looks very startled after returning from her trance. "That was, well, interesting to say the least. Yes, I would like to see a more recent map. Perhaps I could compare some of the info." Arianne smiles up at Ernol.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 19, 2003)

OOC: Haragaos will head to the merchants district - a royal writ is likely to hold little sway with a market vendor but perhaps with a merchant who is known to him can make some arrangement


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 19, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Ernol takes in Dekirans questions and replies
> "... No, I have personally examined maps of this kingdom hundreds of times as well as having travelled from one side of Taleas to the other, and I will give you my word that there was never a cave there nor was it marked on any maps. But now it seems to be. Most unusual."




Most unusual indeed. _This is insane if it's a figment of his and his colleague's imagination, and even more insane if he's telling the truth. Why would anyone make this kind of effort to direct people's attention towards this cave? A trap, possibly, but surely that could be done in easier and less suspicious ways. How was this done? Who would have the power to do it? And why would one of such power even bother laying a trap for a handful of the people of this backwater kingdom? If his intentions are hostile there are more efficient ways he could accomplish his goal._

Dekiran casts _Detect Magic_ as Arianne studies the map.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 20, 2003)

Looking at the leering scum, Aerick smiles into his faceWhy I chose to leave my tribe is of no buisness of yours, _PIG_. And speaking of ladies, shouldn't you go back to yours, and leave your better alone?

OOC: if he makes a move towards Aerick....well beer stein meet face as they would say in my country...
its all fun bein' a nasty barbarian...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 20, 2003)

When Kay noticed the man tracing his steps, he positioned himself so they could go to a more secluded area before bumping into the stranger.  With a swift and practiced motion he draws out his halberd with one hand and holds it to his side, keeping it in eyesight.

"Don't run, I just want some answers..  How much gold do you make in a day with this lifestyle."  He asks, honestly.

(Sense Motive +8, readied action to do a subdual strike if the thief begins to run)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferretguy_
> "Well Argus, do you know much about Mount Searalas?"




Argus shakes his head

"Nay, but I be interested in mebbe learnin' aboot it. Caverns 'n' creatures be good fun, aye," he replies.



> _Originally posted by ferretguy_
> "Why I chose to leave my tribe is of no buisness of yours, PIG. And speaking of ladies, shouldn't you go back to yours, and leave your better alone?"




Argus grins.

_The human's got _fight_ in 'im, I respect tha'. Aye, if it comes ta blows I know who I be sidin' with now, aye._

"Aye noo, don't be startin' any trouble... for ye won't be the one ta finish it," Argus tells the barbarian, backing up his new friend.


----------



## Rathan (Oct 21, 2003)

*Rylis will slip into the crowd and hide... then double back to follow the one following him...*

[if this is works..... Rylis will then get close..... tumble into his threat range and draw a small longsword to his neck.....]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 22, 2003)

*Dekiran and Arianne*

Dekiran detects an aura of weak magic from Arianne and a few auras of weak magic from Ernol, and  an aura of strong magic surrounds the old map but none from the new map.  

Arianne uses Object Reading on the map, revealing that its last owner was human, neutral, male, 28 years of age and gained the map by drawing it up for the Cartographer's guild, he lost the map by giving it into guild keeping.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 22, 2003)

Haragos makes his way to the Joes Emporium, the regular trading store used by the Temple of Aeter. 

The shopkeeper bows and scrapes when Haragos enters

"Forgive me Sir, I'm not used to a priest of your stature coming here, its usually a noviate. How can I help you? What do you need? Have I done something wrong ? "


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 22, 2003)

*Aerick and Argus*

The barbarian goes for his axe and Aerick swings his tankard at the louts face, but the lout is quicker on his feat than he looks and dodges out of the way, drawing his savage-looking twohanded greatsword in one quick movement and swinging at Aerick growling "Fool" as he does so but the blow glances harmless off of Aericks armour. 

Initiative
Lout: 3
Aerick: 4
Argus: 9 

(Combat Details: Lout used quickdraw to draw his greatsword and swung at Aerick (missing), Argus attempted to belt the Lout with his mug ( 2 (rolled) + 6 (melee) -4 (Improvised Weapon) = +2 (miss) ). If Argus wishes to do something its his turn.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 22, 2003)

*Sir Kay*

The thief looks Kay up and down 

"About 3 or 4 pieces of gold a day. I make a living. "


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 22, 2003)

*Rylis*

Rylis attempts to slide into the crowd and sneak up on the shadow figure. But as he approaches it the figure which Rylis can now see is dressed in a dark cloak and sticking to the shadows swings around and catching Rylis off guard and hurls a dagger at him which sinks into a vital area (7 hp of damage). 


(Cloaked figure hurls a dagger against AC 15 (Rylis Flatfooted) hit 1 damage + 6 sneak attack damage) 

Init: Rylis 23
      Cloak: 11


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 22, 2003)

Derkiran waits for Arianne to finish with her questions. Then, if they don't already own a map, he offers to buy a non-magical map of the area, showing both the cave and Taleas. If Ernol asks for less than 2 gold-pieces in payment he pays the requested prize and an additional gp as payment for his time and effort. If Ernol asks for more than 2 gp he doesn't buy a map, but he still pays the 1 gp and thanks the man for his cooperation. Then, when Arianne is ready to go, he leaves the building with her.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2003)

"Aye, I warned ye!" he yells, "FOR THE MOUNTAIN FORGER!"

Argus swings his scythe around for use, steps up to the barbarian, and brings it down hard on his foe.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 22, 2003)

"Nothing wrong at all, in fact it is due to the reliable service you have rendered Aeter's house that I am now calling on you. I will be travelling forth from Taleas and need to equip a company of six who will be under my guidance." Haragaos tosses the writ onto the counter and intones with gravity,"However, you will have the dual blessing of rendering your best service to the cause of the Last Keeper and receiving payment directly from the royal treasury. I will require the following goods ready to be picked up first thing on the morrow". At this he picks a sheaf of paper off the merchants desk and gestures for a pen and ink.

_He lists the following items:

Preserved Rations for 3 weeks for 6 travellers
2 Waterskins and a 10 gallon barrell of water apeice for 6 travellers
Bedrolls for six travellers
4 tents
1 10 gallon barrell of lamp oil
8 Hooded Lanterns and 2 Bullseye Lanterns
10 torches
500 foot of silk rope
2 block and tackles
30 pitons and three hammers
2 shovels and 2 picks_

His list completed he looks the merchant in the eye and then turns and exits the store.


----------



## Rathan (Oct 23, 2003)

Rylis will charge the cloaked figure and take a swing with NO remorse... he attacked first after all..


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 23, 2003)

*Combat Update Rylis*

Rylis charges the cloaked and drawing his short sword as he moves he uses the momentum of his charge to sink it into the cloaked figure who lets out a whimpering sound as it staggers backwards badly wounded. The figure responds by scurrying backwards 80' carefully watching Rylis to ensure he doesn't get an attack in as it backs away.


----------



## Rathan (Oct 23, 2003)

Rylis reaches for his Light Crossbow and loads it while moving 20 towadrs the cloaksed figure.....

"Get back here you mook! fight fair!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 23, 2003)

*Combat Update Argus*

Argus draws his scythe and steps up to the Barbarian bringing a mighty blow of his scythe raining down on the Barbarian who is too slow to move completely out of the way and suffers a huge gash across his chest as payment for his slowness but displaying a fortitude rarely seen in city dwellers the lout shrugs it off and prepares to fight more.

(Argus moves and draws his scythe as his move action and swings at the Barbarian 13 (rolled) + 8 = 21 (Hit) for 2d4+7 = 10 damage to the Barbarian. )

Noticing the trouble their fellow troublemaker seems to have got him in the other louts at his table stand up, unsheathing their wicked looking greatswords. 

One of them calls out
"Guess you could use some help eh Haragos  ? "

"Shut up and get in here and help, Vargos you loudmouth! " Is the response from the first barbarian. 

Vargos reaches for a waterskin on his belt and as he quaffs the contents a faint image of a roaring lion seems to overlay him and then sink into his body.

The other lout also grabs for a waterskin on his belt and as he poors the contents down his throat an image of a bear seems to overlay his body and sink into it. 

Initiative
Lout (Vargos) : 20 [BSS] -
Argus: 9  -
Lout (?): 6 (BSE) - 
Aerick: 4  (You're up!)
Lout (Haragos): 3 (10 damage)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2003)

Argus continues his offense.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Haragos*

As Haragos leaves he sees the merchant scurrying around gathering the replies requested.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Rylis*

Rylis snatches down his crossbow and cocks it as he moves closer to the cloaked figure. 

The cloaked figure reaches for a token on its belt and breaks it in two, vanishing before Rylis's eyes.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2003)

(As ferretguy is away and has request me to autopilot him I will do so)

Aerick stands up and drawing his heavy flail he swings around gathering momentum before landing a powerful blow on Haragos's head, but despite the nasty wounds Haragos manages to remain standing and indeed his mouth foams and he howls in rage

"Your blood shall feed the pigs!" 

As he howls he lifts his greatsword and brings it swinging down towards Aerick where it hits leaving a decent mark on Aerick. 

(Haragos rages, and then swings his greatsword against AC 19 and hits doing 16 damage)

Vargos also howls in rage and charges Argus drawing his greataxe as he moves and uses the momentum of his charge as added impetus he swings at the dwarf landing a mighty blow on the dwarf that drops him to the ground barely conscious despite his stone tough skin. 

(Vargos rages, and then swings his greatsword against AC 19 and hits (+2 bonus from charge factored in) doing 16 damage, reduced to 14 hp by his DR.)

(Pause here for Argus's action since I assume his current situation may change his plans). (Hmm, think I may need to adjust the dwarf race a bit.)

Initiative
Lout (Vargos) : 20 [BSS] (Raging) -
Argus: 9 - (14/14 hps) (Disabled) -
Lout (?): 6 (BSE) - 
Aerick: 4  (29/45 hps) -
Lout (Haragos): 3 (20 damage)(Raging) -


----------



## Rathan (Oct 25, 2003)

_ Rylis will make a use magic device check and attempt to heal himself with his wand.... after healed.... he will slip back into the crowd and make his way to an inn or tavern.... he could use a drink....._


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

OOC: Are Psionics the same as Magic or different? Assuming the same, since I seem to radiate magic.

After reading both maps, Arianne will manifest Detect Psionics to check on the maps, the cartographer and the nearby surroundings. After completion, she'll look up at Dekiran, manifesting a Missive: _No owners since creation but guildmembers could have adjusted map._


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 25, 2003)

Dekiran nods, It seems the only way to find an answer to our questions will be to explore the cave. He turns to the cartographer,  Do you know if the cave has ever been explored? Does there exist any records of such an expedition, in your posession or somewhere else?


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 26, 2003)

Aerick feels the power of the Bear coursing through his veins as he feels the blade cut threw his shoulder. Seeing his new friend fall stunned he allows his consiousness slip into that of his totem, and countinue to bring the flail around in a hooking motion up towards the barbarians chin...

OOC: Rage and kill.....

OOC: Back and ready for blood!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 26, 2003)

Argus takes a five foot step out of combat and readies an action to hack open anyone who wants to try and finish him off.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 30, 2003)

ARRRRGGGGHHHHHHHScreams out Aerick...foam starting from his mouth (also note....canines slightly enlarged....)


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry guys busy week, update in the next 24 I hope.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 5, 2003)

bump!!


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 12, 2003)

anyone hear from Kalanyr?....Shame this game would go away just as we were getting going....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 13, 2003)

OOC: He's still doing exams, should be back tomorrow or the next day though.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 13, 2003)

OOC: thanks Festy....was really liking this game.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 24, 2003)

So Festy any word on this game or do you know?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 24, 2003)

(ooc: Well I thought Kal's exams would be long over by now (mine certainly are) so I dunno what the hold-up is here. Letting a game go like this isn't Kal's thing so there's probably an explanation for it, last I heard he was dealing with visiting relatives.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 26, 2003)

Updating now, family has been keeping me very busy.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 26, 2003)

Updating now, family has been keeping me very busy this past week and a half, my sister steals my computer at every opportunity and mum has been dragging me around half the country. Anywho I should have some stuff up soon.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 26, 2003)

*Rylis*

Rylis steps back and draws his wand and waves it around but can't quite work out how to activate it (10 + 7 = 17 vs DC 21). Nothing else seems to be happening.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 26, 2003)

*Arianne and Dekiran*

OOC: Yes Magic and Psionics are for the most part identical. 

Ariannes detect Psionics reveals the same as Dekirans investigations.

Ernol looks at Dekiran "As far as we know the cave has _never_ been there before. And some of our maps of the region date back to before the Great War 500 years ago which is more than can be said for practically any other guild, a few are from the time of the Talanthe Wars around millenia ago."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 26, 2003)

Dekiran glances at Arienne to see if she has anything else she'd like to ask, then turns back to Ernol and buys a map of the region.

 Thank you for your time and effort, adieu. Arienne?  

He starts walking towards the exit.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 26, 2003)

*Aerick and Argus*

Aerick feels his spirit enter his mind strengthen his body as he swings his flail around on a devestating arc landing a mighty blow on Haragos ( 8 damage) causing the Barbarian to fall to the floor obviously insensible and dying.

Vargos steps after Argus attempting to finish the Dwarf off but Argus gathers his strength and swings at the Barbarian with his scythe leaving a gaping wound on the Barbarian as he falls unconscious ( 20 Total 10 Damage). Unfortunately for Vargos his path also takes him through Aerick's threatened area and he cops a mighty blow to the side of the head from the barbarians flail (21 total 12 damage). 

Vargos swings his sword towards the dwarf but despite Argus's condition Vargos's blow goes wide (Miss 5 rolled).

The other lout hurries to Haragos's side and forces some kind of bottle down into his mouth and Haragos's wounds stop bleeding. The lout stares at Aerick as he climbs to his feet. 

" Impressive. It will look much better when I finish you off now "  


Lout (Vargos) : 20 [BSS] (22 Damage) (Raging) -
Argus: 9 - (14/14 hps) (Dying -1) -
Lout (?): 6 (BSE) (BH u) - 
Aerick: 4 (29/45 hps) (Raging 35/51) - (You're Up!)
Lout (Haragos): 3 (28 damage) (Stabilised) (Exhausted) ( Y Healed) -


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 27, 2003)

Through a sea of red mist Aerick see's the man climb to his feet with his friends aid...with a growl deep in his chest [/COLOR] I hope your friends keep more of those drinks, since knocking some sense into your head with this mace may take some time.....

OOC: full attack on Haragos


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 27, 2003)

Argus lies on the floor and spends the next round bleeding, and probably the round after that one too.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 27, 2003)

OOC- Haragos has not recovered I was refering to the Nameless Lout standing after he gave Haragos the potion, Haragos is still unconscious.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 27, 2003)

OOC: Right then...sorry about that....Change last entry to...

Very well Welp....let the women who have smelled your breath, breath a little easier knowing you will soon not pollute the air no more!

OOC: intimidate and attack...(hope to live long enough to help the dwarf...sorry Festy...  )

also will be gone for a few days (back on Sunday....)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 27, 2003)

(ooc: np, this kinda thing is standard procedure )


----------



## Rathan (Nov 28, 2003)

_Rylis will attempt one more charge off his wand..... then really wanting a drink heads for the nearest place he knows of to get one......_


----------



## Thels (Nov 30, 2003)

"Yeah, let's see the others." Arianne replies, "Thank you for your time, master cartographer." she tells Ernol as she walks after Dekiran.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 30, 2003)

Heading back towards the Silver Scales (the agreed upon meeting place)...


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 7, 2003)

Aericks swing of his large blood covered weapon seems to move slooooowwwwlllyyyy towards the barbarians face, soon to impact (I hope....)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 10, 2003)

*Arianne and Dekiran*

Arianne and Dekiran leave the guild and head of the Silver Scales to wait for the others. 

The Silver Scales is a rather high class establishment, groups of nobles and wealthy merchants are scattered around the well-lit room talking and eating.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 10, 2003)

Rylis once more swings the wand around trying to heal himself but doesn't manage to get any response. ( 4+ 7 = 11 vs DC 21)


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

Arianne walks in and takes a seat, keeping her ears open, but feeling a little out of place.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 10, 2003)

Haragaos strides into the Silver Scales, his presence marked by hushed voices and averted stares. He orders food and wine for himself and then seats himself with his companions. "So then, what has been discovered by all your worldly inquisition?" His tone seems to imply that he expects little.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 11, 2003)

Dekiran smirks slightly, in mockery of the poor manners of the death-priest, but answers in a neutral tone.

"Our source in the Cartographers Guild is quite fervent in his claim that our mysterious cave just recently appeared, both in Mount Searalas and on all the maps of that area. What could have caused such a freakish occurrence is a matter of guessing, there are no signs of what could have opened the cave and as for the changes in the maps..." he shrugs. Reaching into one of his pockets he pulls out the map he bought from Ernol Thurn. 

"The route to Mount Searalas requires a journey to the west of about a week across the plains in which the mountain stands. There is little of any significance there, the terrain is largely grassland, although there are a few sparsely forested areas including the area around the mountain itself which is fairly densely forested.
There are rumours if increasing activity in the orc and barbarian tribes in the area, and the Orcs are apparently led by highly intelligent and mobile Goblins. Goblins who apparently have some interest in the outcome of our mission, since they seem to be following us around. The kobolds tribes are also very agressive and many of the kobolds display sorcerous talent.

And what about you? Have you accomplished your task?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 14, 2003)

"Aeter has bid me guide this faithless company forth and faithfully I will. Supplies for travelling will be ready on the morrow."

Haragaos begins to eat, ignoring the map Dekiran produces, "As for the likes of Goblins and Orcs, I have little concern and neither should you. Aeter's concern's extend beyond the petty squabbles of mortal foes. I warrant you that our true task will not be revealed until we reach this ensorcelled cavern and will prove to be a sterner test of character", Haragaos's reproachful gaze over his assembled colleagues suggests that he is in doubt to the existance of said 'character'.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 14, 2003)

*Aerick and Argus (With apologies got distracted mid update and forgot to finish)*

Aerick throws himself at the unnamed barbarian swinging his flail and it collides with a sound thud, but the lout shakes his head and does not fall. ( 8+9 =17, 14 Damage)

Vargos moves to help the lout seeing that the dwarf is out of the fight for now 
"Let's see how well you do now!" he screams as he swings his huge sword towards Aerick leaving a dripping wound across Aerick's chest. (18 rolled, 18 damage).

Argus lays on the floor bleeding. (Failed to stabilize 43 rolled, 91+ needed)

The lout wincing from the huge blow to the head steps backwards just out of reach and quaffs something from one of the bottles at his waist, the bruise on his head seems to fade a little. 

Lout (Vargos) : 20 [BSS] (22 Damage) (Raging) -
Argus: 9 - (-2/14 hps) (Dying) -
Lout (?): 6 (BSE) (14 Damage) (2BH u) (W Healed) - 
Aerick: 4 (29/45 hps) (Raging 21/51) - (You're Up!)
Lout (Haragos): 3 (28 damage) (Stabilised) (Exhausted) ( Y Healed) -


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Haragaos begins to eat, ignoring the map Dekiran produces, "Aeter's concern's extend beyond the petty squabbles of mortal foes."




_Your pious arrogance is undeserved, priestling, you are but a hollow vessel for your god like all of your kind. What have you ever accomplished by your own power?_ Derkiran shrugs disdainfully and speaks in a civil but subtly condescending voice. 

"Indeed? How unexpected coming from an initiate. I thought the god of death was very much concerned with the myriad ways of dying. Not the least of those the all too common death by violence. 'Petty mortal squabbles' are the lifeblood of your god, he lives by murder and genocide, doesn't he?"

He alightens his cigar with a flick of his fingers and leans back in his chair, casually raising an eyebrow.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 15, 2003)

Feeling the blood dripping down his chest from the blow from Vargos, he seeks to return the favor...

OOC: continue the attack on Vargos...hope to live another day....


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 17, 2003)

Aerick spins his flail and it crashes into Vargos's head leaving the outcast barbarian dazed (16 + 9 = 25 hit, 6 damage). But Vargos gathers himself and lunges forward swinging his sword in an arcing blow that slashes across Aerick's chest. (16 rolled to hit, 16 damage) and then collapses to the floor his eyes rolling back into his head as he passes out. 

Argus continues bleeding. (10 rolled to stabilise, 91+ needed)

The other lout stays back looking cautious and quaffs another one of the bottles from his waste as his bleeding ceases further. 


Lout (Vargos) : 20 [BSS] (29 Damage) (Exhausted) (Dying) -
Argus: 9 - (-3/14 hps) (Dying) -
Lout (?): 6 (BSE) (14 Damage) (3BH u) (W+Y Healed) - 
Aerick: 4 (-1/45 hps) (Raging 5/51) - (You're Up!)
Lout (Haragos): 3 (28 damage) (Stabilised) (Exhausted) ( Y Healed) -


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 18, 2003)

Smiling at the lout Aerick growls....Best you think twice before continueing this dog or you _will_join them on the floor...

OOC: try to intimidate....of course if that don't work then take him down....although if I'm raging do I need to make a will roll to not attack him? If I do then if I fail of course I'll charge to attack...


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 18, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Indeed? How unexpected coming from an initiate. I thought the god of death was very much concerned with the myriad ways of dying. Not the least of those the all too common death by violence. 'Petty mortal squabbles' are the lifeblood of your god, he lives by murder and genocide, doesn't he?"




Haragaos sneers knowingly as he replies to Derkiran, "Such think all those tied up in the obsessions of their own puny flesh. Those who are granted some measure of knowledge into the will of the final keeper cease to fear death. However, I would not expect you to understand that, so wrapped up are you in plans that will become you nothing if Aeter wills otherwise. I will include you in my prayers tonight." The last is said in a manner that could be either pity or threat.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2003)

Derkiran chuckles darkly, but his eyes throw daggers at the priest. The manners of the commoner annoy him, but it his own instinctual fear that is the reason for his fury. 

"By all means, pray as you wish if that soothes your superstitious little mind. In the end it is our deeds and words that make a difference in this world. Prayer is for the weak, those who lack direction and power in themselves must seek it by crawling before alien forces. Your faith demeans you, cleric, you would do well to abandon it."


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 19, 2003)

Haragaos's unfazed gaze travels over Derkiran as if looking at a fascinating but ugly insect for the first time. "Faith is for those who can admit that they are not the most powerful or important being in the universe. You see, I am happy to demean myself before my lord, to do otherwise would be to embrace ignorance. _You_ would do well to abandon your pride."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2003)

"Power," he sneers. "Do you really believe that power in itself makes a being worthy of worship? That power somehow makes the Gods morally superior to us mortals? What has Aeter ever done to earn our faith? Your God is not Death itself, just a representation of mortal hopes and fears. An illusion of our own creation. Death is a fundamental eternal and completely impersonal force, one that even your own vaunted deity will eventually fall prey to. Why would you degrade yourself before what amounts to little more than smoke and mirrors? Are your paltry spells enough payment for the sale of your soul?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 19, 2003)

(19 rolled on Intimidate, +2 Circumstance Bonus (Raging) + 3 (Intimidate) = 24 , -4 Circumstance to DC (Wounded, 2 Companions down). Very Much A Success)

The lout nods his head slowly drops his weapon and makes his way to Vargos and adminsters another one of the strange bottles to Vargos which seems to stabilise the Vargos. 

The lout then looks Aerick up and down,

"You have proven yourself a mighty warrior, which is something we respect by right of battle their lives and equipment are yours."

The lout looks like he's going to flee out the door as soon as he gets an opportunity.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 19, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Death is a fundamental eternal and completely impersonal force, one that even your own vaunted deity will eventually fall prey to. Why would you degrade yourself before what amounts to little more than smoke and mirrors? Are your paltry spells enough payment for the sale of your soul?"





"Aeter is concerned with death only so much as it is the doorway by which all will meet him. And yes, Aeter is beholden to death also, how could it not be? He is the final judge, not the executioner. Thus I entrust my soul to my lord Aeter by choice, not for any mere payment. Before the truth of his final judgement all is but smoke and mirrors - as will be all of your pride, will and reasoning."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2003)

"So it is cowardice that shapes your faith. The fear of final judgement that makes you beg for salvation. That is no way to live, for any man or woman with the slightest bit of respect for themselves."
Derkiran smiles in apparent friendliness. "Not that self-respect or dignity are entirely essential for the continuation of survival, in this life or the next. I'm sure there's some kind of happiness to be found even in the filth under the bootheel of a god, you certainly seem fulfilled."

He rises from his seat, bows to Arianne and flashes her a brilliant white smile. "My lady, are you ready to retire to your room or do you wish to accompany me for a stroll around the city? There is yet plenty of time before we must leave, and I would prefer to make the most of it. I'm sure that our present company" he glances at the priest "could prove quite... interesting... in many ways, but I prefer more stimulating companionship."


ooc: Cha: 18, Diplomacy: 12

No offense, Inez. Our character's little feud could be quite entertaining.


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

_Oh, great... I gotta keep up with these two squabbling for several weeks?_

Arianne looks back at Dekiran, a childish smile decorating her face: "A stroll around the city sounds nice, but I prefer not to head off too far. We probably have a long journey ahead of us, and I do not want to tire myself needlessly."

"I guess we'll be seeing you later today, good sir," she tells Haragaos as she walks after Dekiran, "Be well."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2003)

Dekiran inhales deeply after they have left the inn, the door closing behind them. As they begin to walk down the street in a leisurely pace he turns his head slightly to look at the woman beside him. "I must appologize for getting too carried away in there. It was unneccessary to subject you to such an unpleasant conversation. I find his manners extremely provoking. His arrogance would be obnoxious even in royalty, and when coming from someone in his position it is unbearable. Ah, but let us think no more of that. It is a pleasant enough day..." He looks around.
 As they make their way down the street, taking in the sights and sounds of the finer part of town, he glances at her occasionally.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 19, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "So it is cowardice that shapes your faith. The fear of final judgement that makes you beg for salvation. That is no way to live, for any man or woman with the slightest bit of respect for themselves."
> Derkiran smiles in apparent friendliness. "Not that self-respect or dignity are entirely essential for the continuation of survival, in this life or the next. I'm sure there's some kind of happiness to be found even in the filth under the bootheel of a god, you certainly seem fulfilled."




_ Ah, the fear of death and your final judgement drives so many my lord. He enjoys dwelling in the squallor of his own intellect, but it will prosper him none._

Haragaos makes brief prayers for the poor misguided soul of Derkiran and then continues his meal, all thought of the upstart philosopher forgotten. 





> No offense, Inez. Our character's little feud could be quite entertaining.




None taken, I'm quite enjoying it


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2003)

Argus lies on the floor, bleeding quietly, with an occasional grunt and murmur.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 20, 2003)

Leave then warrior, but give one more of those droughts to my compainion ere he leaves this world...perhaps next we meet, may it not be in battle with each other but against a commen enemy... Aerick lowers his weapons gives room for the other to leave. Feeling the greatness of the Bear leave his body, Aerick also feels his own mortality slipping..

OOC: I think I'm going down too....


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 20, 2003)

The Lout walks over to one of his companions bodies picks up a potion and backing up slowly adminsters the potion to Argus which restores him to consciousness (3 hp healed Argus is at 2 hp) before he bolts out the door, just missing seeing Aerick sink to the floor as the Bear spirit leaves him. 

As he leaves you hear him swear under his breath that if he can help it you'll never see him again.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 20, 2003)

Experience (Since this is a PbP I double the XP awards so that advancement continues at a reasonable rate, for the same reason everyone recieves the same XP a fraction of what the party has earnt.)

Each Character Gains 2025 XP.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2003)

Argus grunts and gets back up to his feet, observing his comrade then slumping to the floor.

"Ach lad, ye did well, there," he says, surveying Aerick's handiwork, "Lemme give ye a hand there, least I can do, aye."

If there's any other unconscious barbarians carrying potions he'll try to find a curative one to use on Aerick, if that fails he'll try an untrained heal check to stabilize him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 21, 2003)

A search potions finds 14 flasks on the unconscious barbarians, unfortunately they aren't labelled, however 4 are marked with an image of a bear, 3 with a lion and 7 with the image of a berry.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 21, 2003)

Kay listens intently towards the would be thief, hearing the man out.  After his querry finishes, the 'champion' speaks up, "Doesn't that ever get boring though?  I mean, there's more interesting things you could be doing...for instance, I have a proposition for you-and it doesn't really involve much more risk then the one you take when you try to pick the purse of some one like me..."  Kay sort of trails off, his voice calm and plain but not threatening, yet, at least.

With a practiced charm in his voice, he continues, "I'll pay you 10 gold right now to lead me around this area and point out to me exactly who's who here, especially those who hold sway-beyond the obvious.  Some one with your knowledge and experience surely must know his own territory pretty well, I imagine.  And if you do a good job, I might have another task for you."

(Diplomacy check of +16 if needed)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 21, 2003)

Argus grabs a potion labelled with a berry, and tries to get Aerick to drink some.

"Bottoms up, lad," he says.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 21, 2003)

The first potion slides down Aerick's throat and heals some minor wounds but fails to revive the barbarian, another potion dose manages to restore Aerick to consciousness. 

(Aerick is at 2 hp)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 21, 2003)

"Aye, there ye are," Argus says as Aerick resumes consciousness, giving him a face-full of foul breath odour, then indicating the unconscious barbarians' gear, "We got us a right fine haul, aye?"


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 22, 2003)

The cool liqued reviving Aerick (along with the horrid odor from the dwarfs mouth   ), he shackes his head looking towards the unconsious mercenaries.
Smiling at his companion That I would agree Argos, I do feel a drink calling my name after such a vigorous workout! Aerick pushes himself to his feet, and disarms the unconsious foes, places a few silver coins on the bar Some drinks for me and my friend if you please Barkeep!


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 23, 2003)

Rylis enters into the nearest drinking establishment where he discovers a rather beat up looking dwarf and human being handed a mug of ale each. 

(Aerick and Argus)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 23, 2003)

Kay hands over his coins to the thief who makes them disappear somewhere into his clothes. 

"Okay, then Guv'na, ya wanna be knowing about the high-ups then I 'spect with this little gift, you'd be most interested in Ace, the head of the thieves guild, and his two subordinates The King and Queen, King is the best fence you'll find if you're looking for something of that persuasion or to remove something from your possession, he's fairly expensive though but he's the best there is, the Queen is a catburglar, she's even stolen a thing or two from the proper royals or so the tales go. Or if you're looking into who holds the most sway in the underworld, go to the King's Head tavern, and tell the barkeeper you'd like a Iron Garrote, he'll get you in contact, with those who make bothersome people vanish. 

Or you might be looking for wealth marks I suppose, the Head Merchant Garil Winterbrook and the Duke Givan, Duke of the Great Forest both claim to be the second-richest man in the kingdom and no one seems to be able to confirm which as the right of it, Winterbrook lives in the merchants district in a house very close to the palace, his grace, is similarly located in the nobles quarter at least as far as his residence when he's in court goes. "


----------



## Rathan (Dec 29, 2003)

_Rylis makes his way the the nearest empty barstool and hops up on it... slipping a gold on the bar he speaks....._

"Give me some fine wine... however much this will cover.... I need to something to take the pain of this wound away... and make it quick!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 29, 2003)

"Haha, me friend 'n' I be knowin' how ye feel there, been in a scuffle ourselves just afore, aye," Argus says, laughing jovially and placing a grimey gauntlet on the halflings shoulder.


----------



## Rathan (Jan 2, 2004)

"All I know, good sir, is... I either need some healing.... or a good stiff drink.... And I can't get this damned wand I have to work for me.... so I guess it's a good stiff drink then!"

_Rylis chuckles a bit then turns to wait for his drink...._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2004)

"Aye, thats the way, I'll shout the next round o' drinks fer us," Argus says to Aerick and the halfling, "Barkeep! A drink each for me and these two fellows here, I'll pay for whatever they wanna drink next, aye."


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 2, 2004)

Barkeep! That'll be your strongest whiskey if you please, while the ale is good something a wee bit stronger will definitly take the ache from these bones.. Turning to the newcomer  So what did you encounter that would wound you so small one?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 2, 2004)

"Thanks for the information...I didn't quite get your name?"

Once given (or not given), Kay nods and continues, "I should be back around this district in a couple days time, feel free to look for me for another job by then if you're around, but not until then."

_It is quite possible that he will tell a superior about my questioning of him, if so, it should make things more interesting.  If he doesn't...well, that in itself may make things more amusing-a win/win situation I should think._

His silence signalling that their conversation is at an end, Kay turns around and heads out of the alley with a business like pace and makes his way towards the inn that was the meeting spot for the group.

Upon walking in, he gives a wave at the rest of his comrades, and takes a seat next to them, saying nothing except to order a drink from the waittress.


----------



## Rathan (Jan 3, 2004)

"I got a little to intrested in what another of my own kind was doing in the market just a few minutes back.... I just got cocky and got a little too close..... mark my words though... he'll pay for what he did to me.... mark my words!"

_Rylis chuckles softly and downs his first drink and orders up a double of the fine wiskey the man next to him spoke about...._


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2004)

As the three wounded fellows settle in the bartender hands over the drinks and scoops up the coin you threw down.

Meanwhile the thief tells Kay that he can be found by the name Black Swallow. 

And Kay makes his way back to the inn, where only Haragaos is currently in attendance.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2004)

Derkiran returns to the inn after a few hours, if nothing interesting happens on their walk trough the city.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 15, 2004)

Kay nods to acknowledge Derkiran's presence as he enters the inn, but otherwise stays indifferent as he waits for the rest to join them as well.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2004)

ooc: Let's wrap this up. We have all completed our tasks, there is no reason for us all not to go to the inn, go to bed and wake up. The details can surely be glossed over.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 15, 2004)

OOC - Can I assume you are heading back Festy/Rathan/Ferret? If I get no reply by this time tomorrow I'll assume a yes. Need to get this game rolling after Sollir didn't post for so long.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC- Okay You'd had more than sufficient time. 

IC- A bright new day dawns over the city as you awaken.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 19, 2004)

OOC: sorry about that, had a rough couple of days, not meaning to slow down the game.  Aerick would definitly head to where the others of his party were staying and hopefully bring his new compions along, as at least the dwarf showed interest in the quest.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2004)

Dekiran jawns, and rubs his back with a clenched fist. _Damn this uncomfortable bed._ He washes up in the bath he ordered last night, gets dressed and heads downstairs for breakfast. When the rest of the members of the expedition gets there, he greets them each in turn and suggests that they get on their way. For gold and glory.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2004)

A dwarf followed by an odd odour plods downstairs, sitting himself at the table with the other adventurers.

"Aye, ye must be Aerick's friends, aye?" he asks, and orders himself some breakfast, "I'm Argus, I hear yer goin' tae some mountain fer a bit o' explorin', wanna have a dwarf around tae help ye out in the undergrounds? I'm right mean with a scythe too."

The dwarf eats a little messily, and it seems obvious he's not one for grooming, but he carries no ill will and by the look of his stature appears to be telling the truth about his skill with a scythe.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 20, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Aye, ye must be Aerick's friends, aye?" he asks, and orders himself some breakfast, "I'm Argus, I hear yer goin' tae some mountain fer a bit o' explorin', wanna have a dwarf around tae help ye out in the undergrounds? I'm right mean with a scythe too."




"There's always use for another blade, Argus. Our journey is bound to be a bloody one."


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 21, 2004)

Rousing himself from the comfortable bed, Aerick stretches out his sore muscles and aching head _heavy drinking following a fight does help to sleep, but damn the morning after...._. Getting up he heads down to be with the others.
 Seeing Argus already at the table he orders Yaks milk mixed with honey and ginger...best to take care of hangovers...
So my friends...I found another sword...what did you find out about our mysterious cave?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

Argus belches loudly, sending a fine spray of spittle onto whoever was unforunate enough to sit opposite him.

"Aye, sorry about that," he says, realising what he did, then resumes shoveling food into his mouth.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 22, 2004)

"Our source in the Cartographers Guild was quite fervent in his claim that our mysterious cave just recently appeared, both in Mount Searalas and on all the maps of that area. What could have caused such a freakish occurrence is a matter of guessing, there are no signs of what could have opened the cave and as for the changes in the maps..." he shrugs. Reaching into one of his pockets he pulls out the map he bought from Ernol Thurn. 

"The route to Mount Searalas requires a journey to the west of about a week across the plains in which the mountain stands. There is little of any significance there, the terrain is largely grassland, although there are a few sparsely forested areas including the area around the mountain itself which is fairly densely forested..."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Argus belches loudly, sending a fine spray of spittle onto whoever was unforunate enough to sit opposite him.
> 
> "Aye, sorry about that," he says, realising what he did, then resumes shoveling food into his mouth.




Dekiran looks on the dwarven filth in disgust, then wipes the spit off his face and his expensive coat with an arcane word and a gesture (prestidigitation). After a moment he continues unperturbed.

"There are rumours of increasing activity in the orc and barbarian tribes in the area, and the Orcs are apparently led by highly intelligent and mobile Goblins. Goblins who apparently have some interest in the outcome of our mission, since they seem to be following us around. The kobolds tribes are also very agressive and many of the kobolds display sorcerous talent."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

Argus wipes his mouth on his sleeve.

"Aye, now tha' sounds none-too-good, aye?" he says, "There should be 'nuff of us ta handle any rough 'n' tumble on the way, aye."


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hmm...sounds like this will definitly be an interesting trip. If there does seem to be an increase in orcin activitly, this may be because of this cave. Well it sounds like we should do our best to avoid confrontation with this wandering savages, and save our strength for the cave. Aerick tears into his bacan and piles of eggs...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

Argus pats his stomach after the filling breakfast, looking content with his meal he looks to the others.

"When we expectin' ta leave?" he asks, the movement of his jaw causing bits of food in his beard to tumble about.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Argus pats his stomach after the filling breakfast, looking content with his meal he looks to the others.
> 
> "When we expectin' ta leave?" he asks, the movement of his jaw causing bits of food in his beard to tumble about.




Dekiran picks a small chunk of unidentifyable food out of his glass, finishes the last of his cognac and rises from his seat.

"How about now?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

Argus almost leaps from his seat.

"Aye! Good as eva!" He yells and hurries upstairs to get his stuff together and put his armour on.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 2, 2004)

As you head outside you find a groom with horses for each of you and also a horse with a cart. 

"Bell Dax asked me to bring these here, he also told me to tell you that he's been called away apparently something came up in his home village. "  

Haragaos, finds that the merchant he dealt with has just rolled up to the residence with his cart containing everything Haragaos ordered.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 2, 2004)

Haragaos casts a discerning and methodical eye over the delivery, making sure all is accounted for and in good order. Satisfied he dismisses the merchant with a wave and a blessing, "May the Last Keeper's gaze rest upon your home." His tone is neutral but somehow seems to imply threat to the poor merchant.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 2, 2004)

Dekiran looks at the cleric briefly. _It is well that we didn't stay long at the Inn, or he would eventually have provoked the staff into poisoning our food. I wonder how long the rest of us will put up with him._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2004)

Argus plods out after the others in his surprisingly well-made but ill-kept armour.

"Aye! Would ye look'a that?" he says seeing all the horses and the cart, "I walked here, aye. Dibs on the cart though, as if I'm ever gonna try ridin' a horse!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 6, 2004)

Gathering his equipment (and newly aquired items) Aerick heads outside the Inn. What a fine day for travel...good compainions nodding to the dwarf and the request to discover a new mystery....one could not ask for more!


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 6, 2004)

Dekiran smiles at Adrianne, helping her up on her horse and riding his own beside her out the yard into the streets.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 6, 2004)

Argus readily agrees with his barbarian friend.

"Aye! Mebbe I can find some treasure, and start me own fortune!" he says jovially, and climbs aboard the cart.


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

"Thank you, Dekiran", Arianne says as she smiles to him. "These horses are just way too big to mount on my own. I even doubt I could ride on correctly. It's a good thing we got that cart with us."

As she sits on the horse, she strokes it's manes, meanwhile manifesting a Telempathic Projection at it, hoping to gain the horse's trust.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 8, 2004)

"Aeter's calling awaits, let us tarry no longer. We are equipped, have horses and have maps, only fate stands before us now."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 8, 2004)

Arianne's Telempathic project is successful and the horse immediately becomes more friendly. 

(I assume you'll be moving out of the city and beginning your journey) 

The cart rolls creakily out the city gates, as the guard on duty swings it shut behind you. Leaving you gazing over the open plains before, in the far distance you see one of the patches of forest indicated on the map. The first day's travel passes uneventfully and you make good time, if you keep travelling at this rate you'll reach the forested patch you saw in the distance sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 9, 2004)

Argus sits in the front of the wagon, singing loudly and out of key in dwarven, and emotively throwing around his free arm to describe whatever events he may be singing about (mainly swinging as though he were killing something).

Eventually he stops singing with a curious look on his face.

"Aye, so we stoppin' ta eat 'n' sleep, or do we press on an' avoid da' goblin 'ordes?" he asks those within ear shot.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

"I'd rather rest now.", the little lady replies, hulking above her horse, nearly lying down on it. "We still have a long journey ahead, and no idea what's on the road, so we might want to stay rested. And to be honest, I'm feeling dead tired already. Horsebackriding ain't something for me."

The occasional stretching and rubbing her back gives off she's not enjoying the ride at all.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 9, 2004)

Dekiran agrees with the lady.

"It would do us no good if we worked our horses too hard. They will need to get used to being out again after being stabled for so long. If we encounter goblins we will only do the kingdom a service by killing them."


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 10, 2004)

Aerick dismounts from his horse, stretching and rubbing out all tight areas from this days ride. His soul glad for being at last away from the crowded city. Well then, it sounds like everyone is ready for a break, lets get this camp set up and get the vittles ready!


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

"Uhm, anyone wanna help me here?" Arianne peeps from above, looking a bit stumbled on how to get down.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2004)

Argus hops off the cart and hits the ground with a solid whump and clatter as his platemail gets shook about.

"Aye, I'll help ya, lass," Argus says, and plods over to help Arianne.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 20, 2004)

Aerick heads towards the nearest clump of trees, Axe ready to strike down any limbs that may be worthy enough of a good fire for the evenings dinner....


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 23, 2004)

Can I get an idea of where everyone is located to camp, what kind of precautions you're taking if any and such please ?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 23, 2004)

Dekiran spreads his blankets close to the fire, after tethering his horse to a tree, but not close enough to be in the way of the chef. He then takes a mouthful of water and lies down to rest his weary back, while making light conversation with his fellows.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 24, 2004)

After eating Aerick gathers his equipment together...Well since we're all fed and set I would suggest setting 2 hour watches for the remainder of the evening...I'll go ahead and take the first after all  have bedded down for the evening... As he takes his watch he will stay a little out of camp fire light in order to prevent being a target for any who would come on the camp at night.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2004)

Argus eats quickly, shovelling food into his face, not saying a word until he confirms when he'll be on watch. He'll be sprawled out a couple of metres from the fire, murmuring and snoring loudly.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 24, 2004)

_Rylis takes a place about 7 or 8 feet from the fire.... taking his his man sized blanket and wapping himself in it.... taking off his armour and such first.... he lays his longsword and crossbow within arms reach and settles down, hopefully, for a good nights sleep....._

"Goodnight everyone.. try and sleep well..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 27, 2004)

OOC - What's the watch order ?

1st - Aerick  
Argus ? Rylis ? Haragos ?

I assume 
Dekiran and Arianne will be sitting it out since they need 8 hours rest to recharge their magical abilities


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2004)

Argus is 2nd.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 28, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - What's the watch order ?
> 
> 1st - Aerick
> Argus ? Rylis ? Haragos ?
> ...




Since Dekiran doesn't need much sleep (because of his ring of Sustenance) he will be awake, though resting, for most of the night.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 29, 2004)

OOC- Rylis will take thrid watch..... if no one minds.....


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 29, 2004)

The night passes fairly quietly without much, during Haragos's watch though he hear's a movement somewhere just outside the camp, but he doesn't spot anything.  

Everyone else but Dekiran is currently asleep, and Dekiran doesn't hear or see anything unusual.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 2, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The night passes fairly quietly without much, during Haragos's watch though he hear's a movement somewhere just outside the camp, but he doesn't spot anything.
> 
> Everyone else but Dekiran is currently asleep, and Dekiran doesn't hear or see anything unusual.




Given the lack of response by Inez I'm going to rule that Haragos informs Dekiran he heard something.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 2, 2004)

Dekiran turns his head, looking into the darkness and trying to see what had disturbed the cleric. _It's probably nothing, but I might as well make sure._
He wakes whoever of the dwarves is closest to him, makes a hushing motion with a hand and looks once again into the night. "The priestling thinks he heard something, we need your eyes to make sure."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

Argus is woken after a few slaps.

"Errrgh, ummph?" Argus says sleepily, then mutters something in dwarven as he looks groggily around the perimeter of the camp from where he's sitting.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 3, 2004)

Argus gazes around and fails to spot anything.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

"Bah! Nuthin'!" Argus grunts, mutters something else in dwarven, then unceremoniously plonks himself back down and returns to his noisy slumber.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 5, 2004)

_Rylis quitely speaks to Dekiran..._

"what's all the racket over there..... something wrong?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 5, 2004)

OOC -  Rylis is awake ?


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 5, 2004)

Rathan said:
			
		

> _Rylis quitely speaks to Dekiran..._
> 
> "what's all the racket over there..... something wrong?"




He answers quietly.
"Probably not. The cleric thought he heard something, most likely a manifestation of his fear or a harmless animal. You might as well go back to sleep."


----------



## Rathan (Mar 6, 2004)

OOC- the dwarf has been nothing but loud throughout the game so far Kal... and as I see it.... being a rogue... Rylis is a LIGHT sleeper..... they woke him up.. as I see it..... it could happen.....  

_Rylis settles back into bed and closes his eyes...... then....slowly... slips back into slumber...._


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 6, 2004)

OOC- Fair enough.  I'll assume Rylis makes a spot check and do the detailed update later, its 6:52 AM now and I need to sleep.


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

OOC: Magical abilities?  Anyhow, Arianne would be dead tired from a trip on horseback for a full day and in no state to take watch, psionics or not.

Arianne continues sleeping in the circle around the fire.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 12, 2004)

Haragaos sneers at Dekiran, "It seems your faith in others is as little as your faith in the greater powers. Perhaps it is for the best that your eyes remain so tightly shut, lest you would see through your own pride and see how small you indeed are. Sleep on then if you wish, I will say the final prayers over your corpse, perhaps Aeter will show your poor soul some mercy."

That said the death priest turns his back on Derkiran and utters a short prayer, then begins scanning the darkness beyond the campsite.

[Casts _Detect Magic_]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 15, 2004)

Rylis scans the campsite but doesn't see or hear anything.

As Haragaos finishes his spelll and begins to scan the camp (detecting magic nearby)  a small cloaked figure steps out of the shadows and gestures and another bulky figure also steps out of the shadow this one has a human held in front of him with an axe held firmly to the human's throat. 

The short figure barks something in Sylvan. 

Highlight if you can speak Sylvan: 



Spoiler



"Do not be foolish and attack, for now we merely wish to converse. The human we have shall act as our assurance you won't foolishly attack us.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2004)

_Rylis pokes his head up slowly yet again to see who's speaking this time and inturpting his sleep.... then realising some new is here reaches slowly for his sword... and keeps quite....._

OOC- Rylis will use his comprehend Lang. seeing as he doesn't know what language the unknown is speaking...


OOC2- is it possible for where I am... (about 8 or so feet from the fire) to make a Move silently check to get up quitely and then find a place to hide where they can't see me Kal?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2004)

Argus rolls over, murmuring loudly in his sleep. There is a sudden noisy emission of bodily gas, and quiet once more.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 15, 2004)

Dekiran, not understanding their language, calls back in Celestial. "Who are you and what do you want?" If they don't understand that he'll try Draconic, Common, Goblin, Dwarven and Infernal.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 15, 2004)

Rylis successfully casts Comprehend Languages. No, you can see that the creatures eyes are darting about observing you, they seem to know where each of you are. 

Anyone sleeping is awoken by the noise of the conversation. 

The small figure stares at Dekiran as he speaks in Celestial and then pauses for a second, after hearing the Draconic, before speaking in Common. "I see that you do not speak the Tongue allow me to repeat myself in a more fitting language: 'Do not be foolish and attack, for now we merely wish to converse. The human we have shall act as our assurance you won't foolishly attack us.' "


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 15, 2004)

Dekiran answers cordially, "You have given us no reason to attack you, and I have no intention to give you one in turn. Approach, come sit by our fire, and we shall converse."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

Argus rolls back over and sits up, once again mumbling in Dwarven. Seeing the three newcomers he proceeds to pinch himself, and finding the test successful he scratches his head in wonder.

"Err, did I miss something?" he asks groggily.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "I see that you do not speak the Tongue allow me to repeat myself in a more fitting language: 'Do not be foolish and attack, for now we merely wish to converse. The human we have shall act as our assurance you won't foolishly attack us.' "




Argus raises an eyebrow.

"Start talkin' then! If the human's gotta be in that position he shouldn't be left there overly long," he barks gruffly.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 16, 2004)

Aerick groggly whipes the sleep from his eyes as he is awakened by new voices...eyes open wider as he sees more creatures of legend..._First Dwarves now Elves...this world is experiancing strange times..._


----------



## DanielJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Darin Yells out for help from the grip of his captor.

"Help,Help they have me captive"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

Darin said:
			
		

> "Help,Help they have me captive"




"Ye know human, if ye stay quiet and cooperate with the ma- I mean thing holding tha' axe ta ye neck I'd say you'd have a much better chance o' bein' released with your head still on. We know ye've bin taken captive by the way, your captors were kind enough to make that clear from the beginnin'," Argus replies, trying to calm the hostage in his own 'special' way.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 17, 2004)

_Rylis steps from his bed and makes his way to the fire....._

OOC- Rylis will attempt a diplomacy check to keep everything nice and calm and the unknowns happy as well as finding a way to relase the prisoner...... 

"I'm sure none of us want any blood spilled here tonight so lets all just make sure everything stays calm please..... now... what can we do for you fellows?"


----------



## DanielJ (Mar 17, 2004)

Darin settles down and continues to keep silent as he hopes for his safe release.

OOC: sorry


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2004)

DanielJ said:
			
		

> OOC: sorry




[ooc: Hey, don't worry about it. That's just Argus for ya, gruff, ill-mannered and not terribly likable. ]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 18, 2004)

The small creature looks around cautiously and seeming to believe Dekiran's words it walks forward and sits by the campfire although it's obviously still keeping an eye on everyone. 

"Greetings to thee, My name is Raxilibat. I'm a representive of the orcs and goblins , as you call us, but I suspect you already knew that. Suffice to say we wish to know what you are doing, we already know enough that dissemenation will not serve you well. "


----------



## Rathan (Mar 18, 2004)

_Rylis clears his throat and begins to speak a bit...._


"To be perfectly honest with you... I have no idea why the rest of my group is here. I'm here, on the other hand, because I can be, I like to travel and learn as much as I can. I was bored with city life at this time and happened to merge with this party to have some fun and adventure. How did you know we were here?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 19, 2004)

"And what do you offer us in return for betraying our employers? How could you possibly make it worth staining our names and our honour? You cannot expect us to give you what you want for nothing in return.
I am Dekiran Tovaal, and I do not sell myself cheaply."


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 19, 2004)

OOC: thought we were dealing with an elf here...my mistake
Didn't know that orc and goblins were keepin' tabs on travelers and negotiated for info on travelers whereabouts...next you'll be askin for a toll to use the open road. Just to let you know, the name is Aerick and I am a free man...free to go as I please and with whom I please.

oOC: may be off line for 2-3 days....moving over the next little bit and don't know if I'll be able to get back on for a couple of days.


----------



## DanielJ (Mar 20, 2004)

darin looks around helplessly


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 20, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "I am Dekiran Tovaal, and I do not sell myself cheaply."




A grim half smile tugs at the corner of the black-clad priests mouth. _Oh yes, you hold your moral coinage tight in your pouch, yet remain a slave when liberation can be bought readily with that same currency. And then hold yourself the wiser man for it. Aah, Aeter spare you for your foolish pride._

Haragaos calls aloud to the stranger, "Speak what it is you wish, we will listen and make our decision. But think not to sway us with the life of a prisoner, his fate rests in Aeter's hands, not yours."


----------



## DanielJ (Mar 21, 2004)

OOC: who is aeter?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 22, 2004)

(ooc: a god of death)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 23, 2004)

The little creature bursts out laughing at Aeter's name. 

"Do you truly beliesve that ? I suppose you must, after all your god is sustained only by belief like yours. Without it he would fade away to what he was, a little spirit of a cairn somewhere."

The creature then seems to regain control of itself 

"I am sorry for my outburst, I've never been known for my ability to keep my mouth shut when I should. Suffice to say that that which you seek could grant you great power as easily as it stole it from these lands long ago. Already the power it contains begins to leak out and our ancient kin try to return, it stirs the blood of those who remain here, shows us what once was and could be again. We are willing to do anything to insure the dam breaks and if it does perhaps we could teach you of what has been lost to your kind in the generations since the Seal was set ?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 23, 2004)

Dekiran joins the small creature in sincere but cultured laughter, the situation striking him with it's absurd and unexpected hilarity. "You are obviously more than the savage I mistook you for. You seem to be an intelligent and reasonable creature with a finely tuned sense of humour. If the rest of your race share your sofistication we can perhaps come to a favourable settlement for us both." He glances at the death-cleric and smiles slightly before turning back to the goblin.
 "Yes, I believe we can negotiate with each others in a civilised manner. Release your hostage and I shall guarantee your safety for as long as you remain by this fire and do not attack any of my companions. Please, tell us more of this chained menace you wish to unleash and what we and our city could gain by helping you."

ooc:
Charisma 18. Diplomacy +12.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "We are willing to do anything to insure the dam breaks..."




The little creature suddenly has Argus' attention, his expression becoming as hard as the stone his home is carved from.


----------



## DanielJ (Mar 23, 2004)

Darin, smiles gratefully to the best of his ability.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 26, 2004)

_Rylis sits at the fire and gestures the unknows to do the same..... then goes back to listening to the exchange of words between them and his traveling friends......_


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 27, 2004)

OOC - I'd prefer to see Inez's reaction before I continue in case its terminal which could prove kinda weird if you'd already been talking for 10 minutes.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 27, 2004)

"More beings who believe they can cheat death and it's inevitable consequences. It seems arroragance is catching, or rather ignorance. I wonder Dekiran, when and where it was that you became so attracted to Goblin philosophy?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 27, 2004)

"And since when did a beings species matter more than their wisdom? If you wish to insult our guests the consequences will be yours alone to face. Your demeanor does not do our race credit in their eyes and I suggest that you stay quiet from now on."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 27, 2004)

" This sleeping menace as you call it is no such thing. It would do much for many. And it is more natural than the current state of things. Even your god ,priest, would benefit from its release. But I can reveal little more until you tell me what your current quest is.  "

The little creature makes a waving gesture and the larger figure releases the bard and backs away coming to stand beside the goblin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2004)

The dwarf watches on through skeptical eyes.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 28, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Even your god ,priest, would benefit from its release. "





"Of course. Death is an inevitable in all things and my Lord overseas all who pass over, will they or not. As long as your plans do not presume to intrude on the Last Keeper's demesne, I do not see why we cannot at least hear the words of your kind. In his timelessness Aeter is adaptable and patient, for he knows all will eventually pass under his gaze." Haragaos sends a pitying sneer Dekiran's way as he makes his proclamation.

"However, do not be fooled by my... _companion's_ overeagerness, your suggestions will be measured carefully and rationally. When you speak of your plan you will also be under the scrutiny of the measure of his conciousness that the Final Judge extends to me."

[OOC: Ready action to cast _Zone of Truth _ if and when the Goblin begins discussing their plans. Also will use Sense Motive +9]


----------



## DanielJ (Mar 31, 2004)

Darin , still shaking with fear of his captors slowly ambles over to the campfire and takes a seat on the ground and stares blankly at the ground.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 31, 2004)

Aerick sits back on his heels, with his axe nearby in case the goblins change from talkative to combative..


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 31, 2004)

The goblin seems to be getting a tad annoyed. 

"So what is your goal ? I'll say no more than I've said till I know you be willing to tell us at least a little of your truth for it. We've released the human as you wished."


----------



## DanielJ (Mar 31, 2004)

Darin looks at his rescuers with a puzzledl ook on his face , "so what happens now guys" he says in a hushed tone.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 31, 2004)

"Our task is reconaissance. We were hired to find the cause of the recent anomalies in the region, the mountain in particular. We are empowered to act in a limited capacity as agents of the crown." 

"Our goal just might be redefining itself this very moment." Dekiran shrugs. "Or not."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 31, 2004)

The little creature nods its head 

"Yes, that meshes with what we know. I suppose it is best that I return your consideration, you may ask a question of me before I get down to business. I will answer as best I may in the circumstances. "


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 31, 2004)

"What is the nature of this entity you seek to unleach upon the world?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 31, 2004)

The little creature sighs   (Zone of Truth Triggers Now!)
 "Not meaningful. Down to business now I suppose. Let me explain a little to you, about a millenia ago, a Great Seal was set over this land, it keeps out the magic that flows in from the other planes, in particular the spirit world, from which our ancestors hailed. Without it, there is a limit on power that humans can achieve and for us, we lose a large part of our base nature, I'm sure your halfling friend knows of what I speak. We wish to undo the Seal. I suppose you've seen a change in maps or some such ? The Seal is weakening it is losing its ability to hide its existance. Isn't it Child of Rock ? We wish to take advantage of this and release the power of magic, we wish to be free of the overwhelming bond to do this world.  "


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 1, 2004)

"why should we trust you?" after all you had me captive.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 1, 2004)

"Ask the Servant, he knows that I can speak no lie. We apologise for you abduction but we needed assurance we could speak safely with these people. You were just a conveniently placed. It is unwise to camp alone. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "The Seal is weakening it is losing its ability to hide its existance. Isn't it Child of Rock?"




"It's 'Child of Stone', goblin," Argus says gruffly, crossing his arms and looking menacingly at the goblin.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 1, 2004)

"Who set this seal, and for what reason?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 1, 2004)

"Our legends say it was a group of spellcasters of great power including a dwarf and a human, it was set to stop any who may have possessed the power to challenge them from ever walking this land, we believe though that they sealed themselves out as well."


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 2, 2004)

"What else then is released back into the lands, those who originally set the seal? If Aeter has not claimed them yet then they would be abominations, long lived unnaturally. It seems you dabble in lore you know little of _goblin_."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 2, 2004)

"Perhaps you are correct, if the belief is correct the dwarf at least almost certainly would still endure. They live until forceably returned to the rock they claim kindred too. Given your understanding of the lore then I am free to move on directly to the matter at hand then? "


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 2, 2004)

Dekiran smiles inwardly as he considers the possibilities that their new-found knowledge could bring. The strengthening of magic would almost certainly benefit himself, even as it empowered others, and maybe there would be additional advantages in being at ground zero when the barrier is lowered. As the only arcanist in the group he might be able to take a part of the energy into himself... Or he might be ripped apart for trying.
 The matter was not quite that simple, though. The goblins still held many secrets to themselves, and their agenda was surely not completely idealistic. They could be lying, whatever the cleric's borrowed power told him. And he would never know for sure until it was already too late. The power could be more malevolent than they admitted. It was tempting, though. Undeniably.

"Yes, please continue."


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 4, 2004)

remember Dekiran, who that is greedy falls and when he does he falls along way, do not let the greed of comman man guide you nor possess you for it is within this lust that people meet thier end eventually.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 24, 2004)

OOC - Sorry for the protracted absence had exams. 

"Very well, within the cave you seek, is the seal that binds the power. While the seal endured it defended itself from discovery by humans, the Seal's power is immense far beyond the scope of power reached even by the greatest heroes of this land.But not it weakens and begans to falter, its protection wanes and it is becoming known. I doubt we are the only ones who sense it fading. " (Here the goblin stares at Rylis and Argus) " We are tied to closely to the power the seal blocks to be able to destroy it. We believe you may be capable of destroying it. Do you follow ? "


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 24, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> " Do you follow ? "




"Certainly."


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 29, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Sorry for the protracted absence had exams.
> 
> "Very well, within the cave you seek, is the seal that binds the power. While the seal endured it defended itself from discovery by humans, the Seal's power is immense far beyond the scope of power reached even by the greatest heroes of this land.But not it weakens and begans to falter, its protection wanes and it is becoming known. I doubt we are the only ones who sense it fading. " (Here the goblin stares at Rylis and Argus) " We are tied to closely to the power the seal blocks to be able to destroy it. We believe you may be capable of destroying it. Do you follow ? "




Yes i do my good goblin, if you do not in anyway like being refered to by race name. If it insults you please accept my apologies. Becuase by all means we so far have no reason to doubt you and i respect that. Touche.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 29, 2004)

Argus looks back and forth from Darin to the goblin.

"Aye... Now, dinna get me wrong lad, but you're mighty friendly with a _goblin_ *Argus practically spits the word* tha' not so long ago would'nae have thought twice 'bout givin' ye a second breathin' hole," he says to Darin, "He would'nae think twice about it now eithar. They ain't tha types tae be trusted. Ach, they'd sooner cut our throats in our sleep and take our belongins' if they did'nae see a way to exploit us. Tis tha way o' _all_ their kind, aye."

Argus crosses his arms stubbornly and glowers at the goblin. He would've been ignoring it if he didn't consider it so treacherous.


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 30, 2004)

touche


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2004)

The goblin looks up at the Dwarf 
"Yes and your motives for being here are entirely noble to aren't they little pebble ?"

"Now before I proceed any further I would like to ensure that you are actually capable of doing what we need of you, I demand the Trial of Thak'Unar, however know ye that the trial is not without reward to you, if you're champion is victorious you may demand 3 questions of the defeated."

Please do not highlight the following spoilers unless you are the character in question (IF YOU ARE IN STEALTH MODE PLEASE DO NOT READ WHAT FOLLOWS UNLESS IT IS ADDRESSED TO YOU):

Argus:



Spoiler



This trial sounds suspiciously like something you've heard of but you can't work out why.



Rylis: 



Spoiler



This trial also occurs amongst the halflings a legacy of the Faerie from which you descended, the goblin isn't quiet telling the whole truth though, its not necessary to ask 3 questions, its more accurately 3 services, although you MAY use them on 3 questions.



Darin: 



Spoiler



From your raising you know the goblin isn't quiet telling the whole truth though, its not necessary to ask 3 questions, its more accurately 3 services, although you MAY use them on 3 questions.


----------



## ferretguy (May 3, 2004)

A trial? What is this that you speak of? Testing is a matter of life in my peoples but I have never heard of such a test. Aerick stands looking down on the goblinoid


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 3, 2004)

"Aye, I've heard o' it before but I canna quite remember what it is," Argus says and tugs on his beard in thought.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 3, 2004)

Dekiran frowns slightly, but keeps his sceptisism to himself. _Let them believe themselves our superiors. We will show them the truth eventually._


----------



## DanielJ (May 5, 2004)

Hmm i'm not quite sure what your talking about goblin... do you care to elaborate.

OOC: i'm kinda confused sorry


----------



## Kalanyr (May 5, 2004)

"It is simple, your group will nominate a champion, and I will nominate a champion in my interests, the two will then do combat, no one else may attack in any fashion anyone engaged in the combat. I do not expect you to win but merely to see if you are good enough to complete this task. If you win, you may ask whoever I nominate 3 questions. Simple ? "

Please do not highlight the following spoilers unless you are the character in question (IF YOU ARE IN STEALTH MODE PLEASE DO NOT READ WHAT FOLLOWS UNLESS IT IS ADDRESSED TO YOU):

Argus:



Spoiler



This second mention jogs your memory, this is a trial that the Faerie used to hold before the Seal, a ritual between themselves for status, if you recall correctly the loser had to perform 3 services for the winner.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 5, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "It is simple, your group will nominate a champion, and I will nominate a champion in my interests, the two will then do combat, no one else may attack in any fashion anyone engaged in the combat. I do not expect you to win but merely to see if you are good enough to complete this task. If you win, you may ask whoever I nominate 3 questions. Simple ? "




"And if your champion wins we will proceed on our mission without your assistance. Quite simple.
Very well, I accept your challenge. I will fight your champion to unconciousness or surrender."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

Argus scowls.

"Ach! Now I remember. Ye failed tae mention somethin' goblin. If'n I remember correctly, if our champion loses ye'll be askin' three things o' us. An' they techni'cly dinna need tae be questions, services was what was 'riginally granted tae the victor. We be havin' no tricks outta ye, aye," he says loudly so everyone present can hear, "Always schemin'. I'd accept no challenge from any goblin, they'll have some little friend waitin' tae stab ye in the back once yer attention is all on them. Pah!"

Argus proceeds to mumble a multitude of curses in Dwarven about fey, goblins, and other apparently associated evil-doers all out to get the dwarves.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 6, 2004)

The goblin looks surprised (Which everyone gets an impression is totally false). 

"Oh dear, I must have forgotten so carried away with the usual use to forget to mention the general terms.As for the second, you're incorrect, that you would have to answer 3 questions if you lost, sadly that magic of the trial only applies to those of faerie blood and possibly a few others. And now that I have clarified that, do you all accept Dekiran as your champion ? "


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2004)

Argus grunts, maintaining his sour expression.

"Bah, save your feeble actin' fer the other goblins back in yer hole," he says angrily, then looks Dekiran up and down, "Lad, ya look like ye should be off prancin' about a royal court. Leave this tae someone who can swing a weapon. I'm sure ye can stand back an' wave yer hanky in a helpful manner. Better than gettin' ya pretty-boy face hacked off."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 6, 2004)

Haragaos cast his haughty gaze over his companions, "Perhaps you will allow Aeter's judgement to be shown. Allow me to stand as our champion. If he wills it that we take up this challenge I will succeed, if he he wills it not then I will fail. And if he is indifferent... then better one who can wield a blade and call on divine aid than one whose greatest asset is his tightly grasped arrogance." Haragaos sneer rests on Dekiran before he bows his head and takes up his holy symbol in silent prayer.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 6, 2004)

Dekiran answers the insults with calm condescension.

"It is my responsibility as a nobleman to accept an offer of duel from an opponent I wish to honour. It would be a sign of disrespect to send this ghoulish shaman against our prospective allies." He looks at the cleric.
"If this was a duel to the death you would be an appropriate choice. If all that was required was to beat our honourable opponent to a bloody pulp I do not doubt that any one of you could perform admirably. It would be most unfortunate if the duel ended thus, though. Weapons are less predictable than spells, as you well should know. A lucky strike with an axe or a blade can reduce a strong man from full health to a bleeding corpse and such an accident would doubtless make the situation less pleasant for us all. I have at my disposal the means to end the fight without the risk for such an incident. I can kill, but only when the situation calls for it."


----------



## DanielJ (May 7, 2004)

I'll agree "looks at Dekiran for a moment then looks away as if in a dream"


----------



## Inez Hull (May 7, 2004)

"_Your responsibility as a nobleman_..... It is amusing that one who claims to be the author of his own fate so readily falls back on the privelege of birth to justify himself. You show your self belief to be nothing more than a mask. Embrace the truth, embrace humility, as I have embraced the mantle of servanthood to Aeter. Handing your will into the care of a power greater than yourself is a liberating experience."


----------



## DanielJ (May 7, 2004)

so what do you belive we should do? Haragaos


----------



## ferretguy (May 7, 2004)

My God Man!....If the opponent could be bored to death by this constant prattle and debate, we would already have won against this foe and perhaps an army of them. Aerick shakes his head in disbelief at this constant posturing of his companions. If it is a fight this little creatures wants then let us give his champion one that its children will remember with dread.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2004)

"Aerick speaks truth, aye. And he'd make a fine champion too, he's better suited fer it. What does it matter if he kills a goblin, anyway? Not like they _deserve_ to live..." Argus says.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 7, 2004)

Dekiran shrugs "It seems a consensus is required for our choice of champion, and since several of you will not accept me I drop out of the candidature in favour of Aerik. Further discussion is pointless, let us all simply agree.
Please try not to kill the little bugger."


----------



## ferretguy (May 8, 2004)

Turning to the goblin Aerick grins Well then friend, looks like I be the one. So, any rules to this engagement? Is this to the first blood or 'til your champion yields?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 8, 2004)

"By tradition it is to the yielding or the death. " 

The little creature turns to his larger companion

"Go, fetch our champion."

The larger creature lumbers off.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2004)

Argus narrows his eyes at the orc as it leaves. He gets up and turns to Aerick.

"Lad, if something seems awry about it dinnae hold back on a couple of those potions we picked up earlier, aye," he advises.


----------



## ferretguy (May 8, 2004)

Aye Argos, although testing potions in the middle of combat may be a bad thing... Aerick smiles, although whats life without a little risk?he then puts 2 potions (1 with a berry and the other with a lion in an easily accessable location on his belt. 

OOC: hey does anyone have a link up for the rogues gallery for this?...can't seem to find it and need to refresh memory on Aericks equip.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2004)

"Aye, Aerick. In tha' case it may be wise to down a brew now. It's a certainty they'd try tae bend tha rules in their favour, so we'd best be prepared," Argus says now, quite confident of his opinion of goblins.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 8, 2004)

OOC- Characters: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=63834


----------



## Kalanyr (May 9, 2004)

The orc returns leading along behind it, a Tealeasan, outfitted in the distinctive uniform of one of the King's Guard, well made platemail, an equally large well made steel shield and the expertly crafted piece of weaponry that is the Taleasan Royal Halberd, the signature weapon of the Royal Guard. His eyes seem clouded, as in a dream, yet he moves with a distinctive grace and a certain dark elegance that seems almost otherworldly. 

The goblin grins

"Meet my champion, Garen."

Dekiran: 



Spoiler



His ranking insignia reveal that he is a guardman in training and not yet fully qualified. You also recognise this man as Garen Vaneran, the son of one of the highest ranking nobles in Taleas, Duke Tharen Vaneran. Perhaps because of their high ranking their have long been whispers in noble circles of them having tainted not-quiet human blood in their line centuries back.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2004)

Argus grimaces as he looks at the Royal Guard.

"Underhanded snotling, if it were my decision I wouldna have accepted the challenge in the first place. Always with their sneaky tricks. No honour amongst goblins, the slimy bstrds," he says bitterly, "Now be a good time for that potion, lad."


----------



## ferretguy (May 9, 2004)

Seeing the well armoured foe, Aerick nods to his dwarven friend I think your right m'friend He goes ahead and downs the lion marked potion....thinks and downs one of the bear marked ones _ Marked with my totem...may the Great One be with me._ He unslings his axe and readies his shield...Very well Goblin....lets begin


----------



## Kalanyr (May 9, 2004)

As Aerick downs the potions he feels the spirits of the lion and the bear merge with him lending him their strength and endurance, those witnessing the event see Aerick's form temporarily overlapped by first the sillohuete of a roaring bear and then a roaring lion. (Aerick gains +2 Constitution from the potion marked with the Bear, and +2 Strength from the potion marked with the Lion).

The goblin looks startled for a second and then recovers
"I should have expected one of your kind to have access to such folk magic. But first put away the axe this ritual must be formally begun. Come here. "

The goblin beckons Aerick towars himself and draws a dagger which he runs across his hand making a slight cut thats just deep enough to draw blood. 

"Now hold out your hand so that this may be begun. "


----------



## Serpenteye (May 9, 2004)

Dekiran walks up to Aerik and whispers to him, before he drunk the potions. "Take special care not to kill this man. The royal guard will not look kindly upon the killing of one of their own, regardless of the cirqumstances. He would be quite valuable to us if we brought him back intact. It is enough that you incapacitate him, for the moment."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2004)

Argus looks suspiciously at the dagger, as he'd been suspicious of everything about the goblin thus far that evening the dagger was no exception.

"Careful, probably poison on it which dinna affect goblins. Heh, goblin blood be enough ta make ye sick let alone any poison it'll have anyway. Vile stuff, blood containin' countless years of treachery and evil in them veins, aye," he says sourly.


----------



## ferretguy (May 10, 2004)

Looking to Dekiran I will try my best not to kill this man...when he falls I will stop..if need be I do have an extra potion to at least stop him from dieing.
  Feeling the powers of his totem and that of the lion wash over and through him Aerick feels ready to face this champion of the goblins.

Stepping forward he offers his shield hand....A blood oath....now that is something I do understand.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 10, 2004)

The goblin runs his dagger along Aerick's hand inflicting a minor wound just deep enough to draw blood (no hp loss) and then grasps Aerick's hand. The little creature chants something in a tongue that is foreign to all but Rylis. You feel a distinct shimmering in the air and the goblin stands back. 

"Let the Trial begin."

Rylis: 



Spoiler



The goblins chant was an invocation to the gods of the dark fey, requestion them to sanctify and watch over the match.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 10, 2004)

Initiatives (Intiatives have been provided for everyone in case they want to take actions during the battle, you have 24 hours from the time of this post to post actions for the 1st round of combat)
Rylis: 25
Goblin: 21
Garen: 20
Dekiran: 10
Argus: 5 
Orc: 4 
Aerick: 3 (First due to superior dex)
Haragaos: 3


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2004)

Argus stands firm, scythe in hand, and ready to intervene should anything odd happen.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 10, 2004)

Dekiran sits down, for all outward appearances completely at ease. He is, however, ready to unleash the full power of his magic at a moments notice.


----------



## ferretguy (May 11, 2004)

Aerick approaches the goblins champion,attacking low below the shield of his opponent.

OOC: full attack (+8) d8+4


----------



## Kalanyr (May 11, 2004)

Rylis takes no action.

The goblin mutters and waves his hand in arcane passes, as shadows gather around him, and then  he points at Galen, causing the shadows to flow around the armoured warrior and then vanish. (Dekiran:



Spoiler



You made the spellcraft check, the spell is Protection from Good


)

The ring of steel fills the air as Garen swings his halberd at Aerick (Total: 12 vs Flatfooted AC 17), who blocks the blow with his heavy steel shield, which is only just able to withstand the momentum of the blow. Throughout this exchange Garen utters not a single word.

Argus,Dekiran and the Orc all stand watching, ready to intervene at a moments notice. 

Aerick then manages to recover from the blows momentum and strikes out himself with is great axe (17 total vs AC Something) which throws sparks at it collides with the full plate of his opponent, after having battered its way past Garens shield.

And new round. 24 hour timer starts again, as of this post.

Kalanyr:



Spoiler



Protection from Good cast on Garen


----------



## Serpenteye (May 11, 2004)

Kalanyr: 



Spoiler



(ooc: Aeriks alignment is not mentioned in the Rogues Gallery thread, so the Protection from Good might not be useful against him. The Goblin wouldn't know that off course. What's Dekiran's assessment on Aerik's alignment?)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 11, 2004)

OOC Serpenteye - 



Spoiler



I was presuming his alignment was in the thread, hmm, based on observation so far you'd say Neutral Good.



OOC ferretguy - What alignment is Aerick ? I just noticed its not in the rogues gallery.

Edit - Changed something in SE's spoiler text, if you've already read it you should reread it SE.


----------



## ferretguy (May 11, 2004)

OOC: Hmm knew I forgot something on that...with his attitude it would make him the fun alignment of chaotic neutral....

_This one's nasty he is....don't know what that goblin did but it won't help vs. my Steel!_ Aerick circles his opponent feeling for an opening

OOC: continue the assault (makes me wish I had expertise to feel this one out...drats!)


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2004)

Argus spits as the goblin casts a spell. It appears its all he can do to prevent himself from introducing it to the business end of his scythe.

[ooc: Kal, how can that guard dude use a shield and a size large weapon at the same time? Has he got monkey grip or something?]


----------



## Kalanyr (May 11, 2004)

OOC- Taleasan Royal Halberd, its an exotic weapon, thats basically a medium-size halberd that has  reach. (Yeah its kinda funky but its the hallmark of the King's guard).


----------



## Inez Hull (May 12, 2004)

Realising that outside aid is permitted in the duel Haragaos bows his head in whispered supplication to the King of the Dead. A gathering darkness and chill settle on the guardsman along with the certain knowledge that death overlooks him.

[OOC: Casts _Doom_]


----------



## ferretguy (May 12, 2004)

OOC: of course death is waiting for him Inez....he's fighting Aerick


----------



## Kalanyr (May 13, 2004)

OOC - Apology for the extra 24 hours wait, I got hit with some extra assessment I had to deal with (bleah).

Once more the goblin mutters and waves his hands, but this time as the shadows pull around him, they wrap and he seems to grow taller and more fearsome even as he gestures dramatically. Aerick:



Spoiler



You feel a shadowy compulsion come over you but you shake it off. Will Save Result 20 vs Some DC (Success)


Dekiran 



Spoiler



This time working out the spell takes a good deal of thought but you deduce its a Charm Person spell (Spellcraft Result 16 vs DC 16)



Garen backs away from Aerick defensively keeping his shield in position and backing away 40'. 

Once more Dekiran, Argus and the Orc standby. 

(I assume that Aerick will close again since I can't see a ranged weapon on his sheet)

Aerick closes the gap between himself and Garen, which invites an attack from the long halberd of his foe, but Aerick's chainshirt absorbs the force of the blow only its magical reinforcement enables it to deflect the heavy blow (Attack 18 vs AC 19) . Aerick manages to close and swings his axe at Garen, but the platemail clad warrior catches the blow on his shield turning it harmlessly aside (Attack 13 vs AC something). 

Haragaos casts his spell but the Guardsman seems to shake off his certainty and fight on (Will Save 22 vs DC 16 Success).

(Since its getting very late for me from this updates the timer will be only 18 hours this time, but after that it will return to 24 (the adjustment will move it to early night instead of almost midnight for me)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 13, 2004)

OOC - Apology for the extra 24 hours wait, I got hit with some extra assessment I had to deal with (bleah).

Once more the goblin mutters and waves his hands, but this time as the shadows pull around him, they wrap and he seems to grow taller and more fearsome even as he gestures dramatically. Aerick:



Spoiler



You feel a shadowy compulsion come over you but you shake it off. Will Save Result 20 vs Some DC (Success)


Dekiran 



Spoiler



This time working out the spell takes a good deal of thought but you deduce its a Charm Person spell (Spellcraft Result 16 vs DC 16)



Garen backs away from Aerick defensively keeping his shield in position and backing away 40'. 

Once more Dekiran, Argus and the Orc standby. 

(I assume that Aerick will close again since I can't see a ranged weapon on his sheet)

Aerick closes the gap between himself and Garen, which invites an attack from the long halberd of his foe, but Aerick's chainshirt absorbs the force of the blow only its magical reinforcement enables it to deflect the heavy blow (Attack 18 vs AC 19) . Aerick manages to close and swings his axe at Garen, but the platemail clad warrior catches the blow on his shield turning it harmlessly aside (Attack 13 vs AC something). 

Haragaos casts his spell but the Guardsman seems to shake off his certainty and fight on (Will Save 22 vs DC 16 Success).

(Since its getting very late for me from this updates the timer will be only 18 hours this time, but after that it will return to 24 (the adjustment will move it to early night instead of almost midnight for me)


----------



## ferretguy (May 14, 2004)

OOC: yer right on that Kalanyr...Aerick likes things up close and personal...Bows are for civilized peoples!

Knowing that only by keeping on the offensive will he win this battle, Aerick continues to attack with all his strength hoping to bash through the well armored foe.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 14, 2004)

The goblin stands by watching intently and his gaze flickers to Haragaos, in what seems to be a mixture of glee and respect. 

Garen once more thrusts his halberd forward, this time battering past Aerick's defences, and landing a blow ( Attack 23 vs AC 19 Hit) that inflicts a small wound on the rugged barbarian (5 HP damage).

All others look on watching and waiting.

Aerick once more launches his attack, but again it is caught on his oponnent's shield and driven aside. (Attack 13 vs AC Unknown).

OOC: 24 hour timer now resumes.  

Damage:
Aerick (40/45)


----------



## Serpenteye (May 14, 2004)

ooc: In the same round as he identified the 



Spoiler



Charm Person


 spell:

Dekiran sneers in contempt, seeing the rules of honourable duelling flouted by both sides. He says, half to himself, "So this is the way you want to play...", and casts Ray of Enfeeblement on the guard.


----------



## ferretguy (May 15, 2004)

_For one in plate he does move fast..._ First blood to you my foe! But the last is all that counts!
Aerick continues the attack ignoring the minor cut upon his chest.

OOC: full attack +8


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2004)

The goblin stares intently at Aerick as the battle rages on.  Aerick: 



Spoiler



You are filled with feelings of friendship for the creature as if he was your lifelong friend. But apart from that all else is fine, you can move and speak as you choose etc. ( Will Save 6 vs DC 13)


. 

Galen halts and seemingly makes no movement.

Dekiran unleashes his spell on the warrior and a ray of sickly green light springs from his hand striking the guard (Touch Attack 13 vs Touch AC 12 Hit, 7 points of Strength penalty inflicted. ) who seems to slump in his armour barely able to move. 

At this point Garen makes his first deliberate noise since he appeared yelling that he surrenders. 

The goblin shouts out that he acknowledges defeat and moves towards Aerick. (Using his action for next round) 

OOC - Timer starts again, if you want to continue combat, otherwise feel free to say as you will.


----------



## ferretguy (May 16, 2004)

Sheathing his axe into his back sling, Aerick walks over to the armoured knight lending his hand to help him stand. Well fought good Sirahh, perhaps some other time we could have a longer test of arms.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 16, 2004)

Argus nods in approval of Aerick's victory.

"Well done, lad," he says encouragingly.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 16, 2004)

"You did well, and you would doubtless have won even if the duel had been fair. 
You should be aware, though, that the spells you were targeted with were what is commonly known as Charm Person spells. Any feeling of friendship or affection you may be feeling towards the Goblin Sorcerer are merely the product of a compelling spell, a grave violation of your integrity."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 16, 2004)

The goblin arrives and nods at Aerick

"You have won the duel and may ask of me three questions, as agreed." 

To Haragaos
"I did not expect you to raise the stakes as you did, you should be careful though, when you target a champion not your own, you allow the otherside to do so, and remove the informal forbidance on not attacking a participant. I tell you this out of respect for your quick grasp of the rules. "

To Dekiran
"Impressive magic you wield, for a human. "

After Dekiran's accusation
"Indeed they were, after your priest allowed hostile spells, it seemed to be the most effective method, but the barbarian has shown impressive mental fortitude and resisted my casting of the spell. "


----------



## Serpenteye (May 16, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> After Dekiran's accusation
> "Indeed they were, after your priest allowed hostile spells, it seemed to be the most effective method, but the barbarian has shown impressive mental fortitude and resisted my casting of the spell. "




"Indeed, our priest showed little faith in our own champion, or in the providence of his deity. I am pleased that you did not take offense from his interference."

Dekiran inclines his head slightly in a gesture of grudging, half-mocking, 
apology.

"As you know we are representatives of the Crown of Taleas, charged and obligated to act in the interest of our liege. It is in that capacity that I request that you surrender the Royal Guardsman into my care. I will see to it that he is returned to his lord and to the service of the King.
It will not benefit the good relations between the City of Taleas and your own people if you refuse. The matter may seem minor, but the symbolic significance is considerable."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 17, 2004)

The goblin smirks
" You're kingdom is of no concern whatsoever to me, we are far more dangerous to it than it is to us. However the release of the Guard is a valid choice for one of the three requests if your champion wishes to request it. "


----------



## ferretguy (May 17, 2004)

If it is not of his own free will that he does serve you, goblin, then yes that is one of my requests that I do make of you. Turning to the others, Well, seems willing to take our requests, or more specifically mine, let us discuss these options before the requests for aid are made.

OOC: damn....I'm a fighter not a thinker


----------



## Inez Hull (May 17, 2004)

"Our priest simply has even less faith in Goblins, or perhaps more trust in their universal untrustworthiness."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> If it is not of his own free will that he does serve you, goblin, then yes that is one of my requests that I do make of you.





Argus sneers.

"Bendin' the will o' poor human folk. Slimy snivelin' goblin... he trails off into a series of coarse profanities.




			
				Inez Hull said:
			
		

> "Our priest simply has even less faith in Goblins, or perhaps more trust in their universal untrustworthiness."




"Aye, tis the only way tae deal with 'em. Ye got the right idea there, no doubt," Argus agrees, "I be interested tae know what they hope tae achieve in the end by breakin' the seal. What's their final goal, eh? Hoping tae enslave the other races by gettin' better access tae their own foul magicks I'd wager. Despicable little creatures."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2004)

(OOC- sorry for the absence the week has been HELL ON EARTH)

The goblin nods at Aerick
"Very well, when I leave he shall remain here, he will return to him self within the hour. You have 2 more requests left. "

To Haragoas (sneering)
"I wouldn't expect you to know our rules. You don't even know the extent of your own. "

To Argus
"Silly creature, your champion has his 3 questions, if you want to know why , merely have him ask. "


----------



## Serpenteye (May 26, 2004)

"Aerik, please ask the goblin if it has reasons to believe that other groups or individuals would oppose us if we attempted to break the seal, and in that case what it knows about our opposition."


----------



## ferretguy (May 27, 2004)

Aye Dekiran.... Turning to the goblin who is looking quite smug, So who would stand against us in this endevore to break the seal and what possible opposition could they throw against us?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2004)

The goblin does indeed look smug.
"I would have told you this anyway now you have 1 request left. I would presume that the Sealers would have left some guardian, probably a construct of some kind I imagine, or perhaps a monster, I suppose some others may have taken up dwelling near the seal, since it opened. Apart from that I suppose some other humans might oppose you too as may some dwarves, but nothing else I know of.  "


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2004)

"Ach, why not ask what I suggested, I coulda told ye who would'nae liked the seal broken. Since when did ye agree tae doin' that anyway? Far as I knew we was goin' tae check a cave or sumsuch," Argus says.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 27, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The goblin does indeed look smug.
> "I would have told you this anyway now you have 1 request left. I would presume that the Sealers would have left some guardian, probably a construct of some kind I imagine, or perhaps a monster, I suppose some others may have taken up dwelling near the seal, since it opened. Apart from that I suppose some other humans might oppose you too as may some dwarves, but nothing else I know of.  "




Dekiran sneers, "I would hardly expect you to tell us anything you would not want us to know, or ommit anything that would benefit your cause for us to know. You are doubtless an accomplished liar. Let us dispense with this meaningless exersize and simply tell us what you want us to know."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2004)

Argus clenches his fist, and snorts.

"I think it and its vile kin can sod off, interactin' with it will only bring us trouble. We can all agree it spits lie upon lie and is only out tae achieve its own goals. Once it be done with us it'll try tae dispose of us in some unpleasant, traitorous manner. It's simply not worth considerin' workin' with 'em," Argus says, and crosses his arms.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2004)

The goblin looks offended.

"Do not mock that which you do not understand, because you misuse a gift does not mean it has no value. Now ask your 3rd request and let us be done with this. I grow bored with listening to the dwarf's mewling, whining and impinging on my honour. If you truly wish me gone use your 3rd request to bid me gone and we can be done with this. "


----------



## ferretguy (May 31, 2004)

Turning to the others Now are time grows short my friends....plots and riddles are not my way of life. Advice is what is needed now, so any suggestions for the last request would be appreciated.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Do not mock that which you do not understand, because you misuse a gift does not mean it has no value. Now ask your 3rd request and let us be done with this. I grow bored with listening to the dwarf's mewling, whining and impinging on my honour. If you truly wish me gone use your 3rd request to bid me gone and we can be done with this."




Argus scoffs.

"Honour? What honour would'a fey have? I'm surprised ye know the word, let alone it's meaning! And for ye claim to have any!? Bah! There be no honour in lies and bendin' thoughts!" he says angrily.




			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> Now are time grows short my friends....plots and riddles are not my way of life. Advice is what is needed now, so any suggestions for the last request would be appreciated.




Argus replies more amiably to Aerick.

"Like I said before lad, find out what the sod intends to achieve in the end by breakin' the seal, the ultimate goal. If he gots tae answer the truth, I bet ye won't like 'is answer," Argus says knowingly.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 2, 2004)

Very well my Dwarven ally.. Aerick nods to Argus Alright Goblin...what is your final goal in getting this seal broken and freeing the magic back into this land...what do you intend to do with the power outflowing from this seal?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2004)

The goblin looks amazed
"You think the power can be caught and used as we will ? No, it will return to those who are its keepers. Potential once closed will be open though. " 

The goblin looks sad and wistful
"But that concerns me not at all, I just want to go home. I've spent more than 8 generations of your kind trapped here, in the torture that is this land, denied my essence and my home. As for the rest of the goblins, which I suppose is what you really want to know, they have their own goals, I suppose most of them want their power back, to return to being what they were. "


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 2, 2004)

Dekiran studies the goblin intently, trying to appear indifferent. "And what were they?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 4, 2004)

serpenteye said:
			
		

> "And what were they?"




"More slippery and dishonourable than they are now! They had more magic tae aid 'em in their backstabbin', traitorous deeds than they do now. No doubt they'd hope tae sow choas and evil everywhere with the newfound power," Argus replies in his 'all fey are fey and therefore the same' kind of way.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 5, 2004)

"Just what the legends say they were, the things that go bump in the night. Heh. but that's all your questions and a little more answered. Now you may make your decision help or hinder us ?  "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

"An easy decision tae make for noone likes things what go bump in the night," Argus says gruffly.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 6, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Just what the legends say they were, the things that go bump in the night. Heh. but that's all your questions and a little more answered. Now you may make your decision help or hinder us ?  "




_Perhaps a little of both._

"I will help you break the seal. If you truly do wish to return to your distant home it will benefit us all, and if you betray us we will both have more power on our side. 
Now, to the issue of payment..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2004)

"Whoa pretty boy, ye've fergotten tha' everyone else here has an opinion about helpin' his despicable kind. Might I add that I ain't breakin' tha seal on a keg of ale, let alone an ancient one on magic, for any goblin's benefit. Though he be intendin' tae leave I don't see any o' his kin echoin' similar sentiment. I ain't gonna take part in breakin' tha' seal. What about tha rest o' ye? Lets hear some opinions, aye," Argus butts in.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 6, 2004)

The goblin raises an eyebrow and steps back awaiting your decision.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, for myself we are supposed to investigate a cave, and that is what I tend to stick to doing. If a seal is in my way it goes down.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 7, 2004)

"I think it best I pray for higher guidance than Derkiran's ego before any decision is made. My lord bid me undertake this quest to investigate the cave, as Aerick states, and not with the explicit task of breaking the seal. It may be that the final keeper's will is the breaking of the seal but I will not consent to it until I receive divine mandate. Let us make the decision based on what is best for our kingdom and faith, not whether we further or stand against the interests of Goblinkind."

Haragaos turns to the Goblin with a look of distaste, "If you wish to know our decision then you had best be prepared to wait."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 9, 2004)

The goblin considers and then nods

"I will give you 3 days then, there is a larger wood 3 days journey from here. I will meet you there and get your final decision then. "

The goblin nods at his larger companion and they walk off leaving the guardsmen with you.

Aerick:



Spoiler



As the goblin leaves the feeling of friendship ends returning you to your normal opinion of the goblin


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

Argus plods heavily over to the guard.

"Aye, look a' that. Ye right there, human? The goblin did'nae leave no painful lingerin' effects on ye now did it?" he asks, and peers intently at the human, checking him for injuries or anything odd.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 12, 2004)

The guard remains silent and immobile though you notice he is being sorely strained by the weight of his armour.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 12, 2004)

"Ha! Take a seat, lad. Looks like ye armour be weighin' heavy upon ye, some rest may be in order, aye," Argus says, and walks back to where he was sleeping.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 13, 2004)

Eying the guard Aerick reaches to his helm Awfully silent my friend. Perhaps you could use a little fresh air. Aerick will try to help the man doff his helm and aid him in sitting..


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 15, 2004)

The guard remains silent and immobile as you remove his helmet and sit him down, as you do so you see that he now seems capable of bearing his armour.

OOC - Ray of Enfeeblement just wore off.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 17, 2004)

Kick


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

"What's ye problem know, aye? Goblin got ye tongue?" Argus grunts at the guard, becoming somewhat irrate.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 18, 2004)

Dekiran silently observes the guard as he's being cared for by the two warriors. "It appears like he's still under the effect of the goblin's enchantment. Unfortunately I do not have the power to dispell it," he frowns, annoyed at admitting to a weakness, "very few people do. It could take days before he's in any mood for sociality, depending on the spell he's under."

ooc: Is the guard Charmed, Geased, or Dominated, as far as we can tell?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 27, 2004)

Dekiran: 



Spoiler



The guard is under no effect that Dekiran recognises. His behaviour is most similar to a Dominate or combination of Geas though.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2004)

"Hmph, I be goin' back tae sleep then," Argus says, and sprawls himself where he lay before.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 8, 2004)

OOC - I will assume then that you all went back to sleep ? 

You awaken in the morning (sufficiently late to catch up on missed sleep for the spellcasters) and see that the guard has apparently regained his sense of self since he is tending the fire and has apparently prepared breakfast for you.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 8, 2004)

Awakening to the smell of an early morning breakfast, Aerick looks to see his previous foe cooking. Walking over to the guard he takes a look to see what is on for the mornings repast...
Morning friend! I see you have recovered from being the goblins servant...So how did you happen to fall in with such a cunning being?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2004)

Argus rises to the smell of food, grinning broadly when he sees it.

"Aye, looks tae be a fine meal ye be cookin' up there," he says, and rubs his hands together hungrily.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 10, 2004)

The guard looks you up and down carefully, as he tends to the hare he is cooking.

"I am not truly at liberty to say, but I owe you much, if you give me your word that what I say will not leave your lips save with my permission, I shall answer the question as best I can."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 10, 2004)

"If ye need discretion, the word of a dwarf is more solid than a dwarf itself. Ye'll have no trouble from me," Argus says, assuming the guard to be of the noble and honourable type.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 11, 2004)

Of course you have my word...besides where we're going chances are I won't be meeting anyone that would question me on where you'd beenAerick states as he inhales deeply the steam from the cooked konnie.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 17, 2004)

The guard leads Argus and Aerick a way from the others who have not agreed to his terms. And after spending a minute or so sizing them up he speaks. 

"What I say now must not leave you, it could be incredibly damaging to my family. I am Garen Vaneran. The son of Duke Tharen Vaneran, which makes me heir to the most powerful noble house in the kingdom. A secret that has been passed down our house for generations, since before the Sealing, is that our house carries the blessing of the spirits, however this blessing is accompanied by the blood of the spirits, we Vaneran are lucky but it makes us vulnerable to the magic of those from who we pacted with more than a millenia ago, the last I remember was seeing the goblin sneak into my bedchamber,and cast a spell, and I felt my blood answer. Now you can see why this secret cannot leave you, it could do incredible damage to the reputation for honour and fairness that we have earned since the Sealing. "

He stares at Aerick for a while as if debating whether or not to say something further.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2004)

Argus nods, a grave look on his face.

"Aye lad, I can keep a secret, tis an important one too. Ye've nothing tae worry aboot," he says.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 17, 2004)

"What then are the thoughts of your family on the breaking of the seal, for that matter what do you know of it? I must advise you that our company lies under the aegis of Aeter and how we will act may not be in accordance with your wishes. However Aeter respects legitimate authority within the realm. Rest assured that his will will be carried out."


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 17, 2004)

Like I have said, Lord, your families secret is safe with me. Aerick thinks for a moment Would there be reprecusions to your family if this seal is broken?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 18, 2004)

OOC- Can I assume that Haragaos agreed to the guards term ?


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes..... so long as Aeter doesn't will it otherwise of course


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 18, 2004)

Dekiran also gave his word (ooc: sorry about the wait), but when he hears the secret his mind recoils in dread-mixed disgust. The thought that the most powerful noble house in the kingdom could fall under complete domination of a single goblin with the casting of a few minor spells... It could not be allowed to happen, under any circumstance. Humanity itself was in danger, and if they broke the seal now, while the House still held it's prominent position the consequences could be devastating. 
He glances at the others. Don't they realise the obvious danger? The Dwarf held no loyalties to the kingdoms of man, but surely he had no love for goblins? The priest kept spewing his rediculous claims, and he tended to oppose Dekiran out of reflexive spite, but surely even he would see the threat to the interests of his god... The others would comprehend, eventually, once he explained it to them. It would be a greater crime to keep the secret than to break one's word.

"This is dire news indeed," Dekrian speaks finally, "and it precipitates a change of direction for our quest. Other matters must wait. We must bring Sir Garen home to his family immediately. They must be informed of the threat to their selves, and the threat the goblins could pose to the kingdom if they gained domination over the family. Our first and foremost loyalty must be to the cause of Humanity."
Sir Garen, you understand the seriousness of the situation? Do you believe your family will be willing to make the necessary sacrifices to protect themselves and the kingdom?" 
_Or are they already enspelled by the goblins? The King may have to be informed. This could be the beginning of a war._


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 28, 2004)

Galen stares at Dekiran for a while, deep in thought as if deciding whether or not to say anymore.  After a long pause he decides to carry on. 

"My family is well aware of the threat, as much as it galls me to admit it, I fear I am the only one lacking in sufficent, damn it!,  *sigh*, there is not a word adequate in the Common Tongue, let me try to explain, you are off course as a sorceror aware that their is magic in the world, you would doubtless know that certain people, legendsat those who make history, become immune to certain forms of magic after a point ? It is due to a gathering of this magic around them, it offers protection from such spells, I fear that I alone in my family lack sufficient of this quality to protect me, the spell is weak and effects only the least potent of beings. My family will no doubt take the necessary attempts to see that I am no threat to the kingdom. Not all of the others are like the goblins, after all you travel with a halfling, so you should be aware of this, they are of the same kindred. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2004)

"Aye, pretty boy, ye dinna think they got this far without dealing with it themselves? Trust ye tae be so fickle about the words ye speak from yer own mouth, breakin' yer word at the drop o' a helmet. Pah!" Argus says, clearly unimpressed with Dekiran's behaviour.

He glances a moment at the halfling though, seeming to weigh up a new opinion about the wee fellow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 28, 2004)

Dekiran looks skeptical, 
"So, if I understand the situation correctly, you are especially vulnerable to fey enchantments (Goblins and Halflings have some relation to that family of beings, do they not?) because of your bloodline. Your family, with that very same bloodline, have made themselves invulnerable to that weakness by creating spells or items to protect themselves, or have somehow managed to alter their own nature by use of transmutative magics? That's quite an impressive feat since the only magics capable of such an infallible protection are of legendary power and rarity. Even the fabled Mind Blank spell only confers an immunity for a single day."
He shakes his head slightly, "I just don't see how your story could possibly be true, I'm sorry." Then he turns to the others, "Do any of you know anything about the arcane that could corroborate his story? What about you, master Dwarf, do you have even the faintest shadow of an idea of what we are talking about?" He directs a wry smile at the warrior.

ooc: Does Dekiran know anything I do not?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 28, 2004)

OOC - Yeah, he's not refering to protective magic, he's referring to a hit dice cap, like effects various kinds of death spells and sleep.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 28, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Yeah, he's not refering to protective magic, he's referring to a hit dice cap, like effects various kinds of death spells and sleep.



ooc: But Charm Person/Monster and Dominate Person/Monster don't have a hit dice cap.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 28, 2004)

OOC - True, but Dekiran does know that whatever spell was used on the guard wasn't a Charm Person/Monster or Dominate, its effects resembled a geas but it wasn't a spell Dekiran recognised.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 28, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - True, but Dekiran does know that whatever spell was used on the guard wasn't a Charm Person/Monster or Dominate, its effects resembled a geas but it wasn't a spell Dekiran recognised.




ooc: So the House's magic vulnerability only extends to some variation of the spell Lesser Gease?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 29, 2004)

OOC - I didn't say that. I'll leave that for you to decide.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 29, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - I didn't say that. I'll leave that for you to decide.




ooc: I guess Dekiran has already decided that it's pretty implausible.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "What about you, master Dwarf, do you have even the faintest shadow of an idea of what we are talking about?" He directs a wry smile at the warrior.




"Ha! Ye talk about breaking an oath of yer word, that I know aboot! All that other arcane goblin's droppins, I dinna know much, but _he_ knows aboot it," Argus indicates Galen.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 21, 2004)

*kick*


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 22, 2004)

OOC: hey where is everyone???


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 22, 2004)

OOC: just sitting around waiting - not quite sure where this is all going


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 22, 2004)

OOC: I think we're waiting for Galen...but who knows...


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2004)

Galen shrugs 
"Well I'm very much at your mercy, so do as you please."


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 22, 2004)

ooc: I guess we're (I'm) been too argumentative and it's become very difficult to advance the plot. Solution: Dekiran will follow any reasonable suggestion on what to do next, regardless of who makes it. I will no longer try to assume the role of the party-leader, what's the point if there's no party to lead? Consider me a follower from now on .

Dekiran yawns, "Whatever you say, dwarf. Whatever you say. Frankly this discussion bores me. Let's just do something, shall we?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2004)

OOC - Hey, I quiet like Dekiran's personality. It fits his background well. I was just waiting for the others to post something/anything and it never happened. And this wasn't a scene where I could force advance the story since I needed a decision on what was happening.  I think what I'm saying is, it'd be nice if everyone made their opinion clear when there's no clear path for me to assume you go down if not everyone posts. 

If people want I'll just go with the opionon of those who have already posted, when such things arise.  

Just wanted to clear that up, its definitely nothing you did SE, its my reluctance to move on without hearing from everyone.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 22, 2004)

ooc: I don't really know where this is going either. It seems we have two options. Either we continue on the quest given to us by the Goblin (which is a continuation of the quest we have just completed that was given to us by the king of Taleas to learn about the reason for the sudden reappearance of the cave in the mountain) or we return to civilization to warn the king (or blackmail Galen's family or otherwise exploit the situation for our own gain) that the most powerful noble family in the kingdom is most likely to be under some sort of magical control of the goblins or some other fey creatures.

Either we serve the goblins (with the slight possibility of getting a lot more powerful from opening the seal and also facing the possibility of being burned to conders by the sudden release of all that magical energy). 

Or we return to civilization to save humanity (facing the possibility that we may be wasting our time if Galen (a fighter-type with little understanding of magic) actually is right).

That's the way Dekiran sees it anyway. What about your character?


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 23, 2004)

OOC: well the simple way Aerick would see it is that the king sent us to discover the occurance of this cave, so if it involves some type of seal then so be it. Off to the cave, for better or ill be it!


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 23, 2004)

Our appointed quest should be fulfilled. Regardless Aeter's intent will triumph in the end anyway..... but you all knew I was going to say that right?

SE keep up the roleplay from Dekiran, it's been fun butting heads


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 23, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Our appointed quest should be fulfilled. Regardless Aeter's intent will triumph in the end anyway..... but you all knew I was going to say that right?



ooc:
Death always triumphs in the end.  
So, well then, onward to victory and death! Let the world burn behind us, for in the end it will perish anyway and what is the fate of humanity compared to the price of our honour? 



			
				Inez Hull said:
			
		

> SE keep up the roleplay from Dekiran, it's been fun butting heads




Thanks, it's been mutual.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2004)

[ooc: the small conflicts of interest within the party are pretty kewl, i happen to like them.  ]

"Well, Galen, I guess that means ye can head home if ye want. I vote we keep headin' tae that cave, you lads need tae check it oot, aye? I wanna find a nice powerful item tae take home tae impress the elders," Argus says, hopefully.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

OOC- Okay then. 

Once breakfast is finished, and the camp is broken, you head off on another days travel. As you leave you see Galen wave to you as he heads off back towards Taleas.   After about an hour of travel, you see two strange chicken like creatures on the road ahead. They are about the size of a turkey, with the head and body of a cockerel, bat wings and the long tail of a lizard. Their eyes glow with a dangerous crimson sheen.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 24, 2004)

Those don't look like good eatin'States Aerick...


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 24, 2004)

"I don't like the look of them. If they are not planar horrors from beyond the veil then they're likely the creations of some insane archwizard. Either way, they are abominations and most likely very dangerous. I say we walk around them, from a safe distance."  Dekiran frowns at the creatures, steeling himself for the unavoidable accusation of cowardice from his more foolhardy companions, and begins walking in a wide semi-circle around the cockatrices [?].


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2004)

"Aye, fer once lad I agree with ye, them things dinna look like no normal poultry. I be not knowin' what they are, so caution it is," Argus agrees, following the human


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2004)

Carefully making your way around the pair of cockatrice, seems to be an effective solution to the problem as they seem wary but non-hostile.  

Another hours journey finds you continuing your journey through the plains, when you Aerik makes out the sound of a battlecry coming from a small grove of trees about 120' ahead.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 25, 2004)

Noting the cry, Aerick comes alert all senses awaking to potential strife. Come on lads....lets see who may need our help...cries like that are not just for sport!
 He starts loping off towards the sound of potential battle.

OOC: You know Aerick can't pass up a chance for glory now do ya?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2004)

Argus clomps along slowly in his full plate, failing to keep up with the huge strides of the barbarian. He readies his scythe for use.

"Ach lad, I canna keep up with you tall folks," Argus says forlornly.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 25, 2004)

Dekiran easily keeps up with the shorter strides of the dwarf.
"Just don't attack until we know which side is at fault. If we kill the wrong people it could cause us no end of trouble back in Taleas. Unless, off course, the other side are just beasts or monsters."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2004)

As you approach the clearing you make out two figures enganged in combat, one wearing the distinctive gold-coloured plate mail of the paladins and clerics of Photus and the other in black full plate, engraved with iron gauntlets, set off with a velvet cape, indicating he is a servant of Tyrran, the Lord of Darkness. The two seem to be engaged in their private war. The full helms covering their heads makes it impossible to identify anything more of either of them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 25, 2004)

ooc: Does anyone appear to have the upper hand? (players: I'm thinking the Paladin might be offended if we interfere in his duel, unless he's obviously overmatched.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2004)

OOC - No they seem to be tied.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 26, 2004)

"Let Aeter be the judge of this battle, if we interfere with his will his wrath will falll upon us. It seems both combatants are engaged in fair and unencumbered battle and Aeter will allow each one to exert all his worldly talent. Who are we to meddle?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2004)

"Aye, priest, tis a duel an' we have no place tae interfere which such a matter o' honour," Argus says, settling down to watch with interest.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 26, 2004)

"Indeed, let us wait and observe. I've payed good money to see fights like this in the stadiums of the south-east. It would be a waste to walk away from this free performance."

He leans casually against some convenient object and watches the fight.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 26, 2004)

*This post edited to protect the innocent*


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 26, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC -Um south is an ocean. . South-East is more likely to have stadiums.




ooc:
It was just an unlucky guess. 
It's been edited.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 26, 2004)

Watching the duel, Aerick appreiciates the obvious talents each fighter has. The carefully directed blows by the paladin, countered with the fierceness the dark knight shows.


OOC: Unfortunatly I'll be out of town for a few days...be back on sunday night or monday. Kalanyr feel free to auto Aerick if you will.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2004)

As you watch the two combatants battle, you all begin to notice things that seem subtely out of place, the Paladin's longsword when striking the Iron Knight's armour is not being deflected harmlessly aside its chipping, denting and even _bending_ the heavy fullplate and the impact of the blow is being carried through the armour inflicting damage on the knight beneath. Studying the Iron Knight's combat style you notice his bladed gauntlets are having a similar effect on his opponent's armour, and his movements are far to quick and precise for anyone in full plate.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2004)

"Ach, there be magic at work here, aye," Argus notes the obvious.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 28, 2004)

"Most peculiar"

ooc: Sound like a new house-rule, changing the armour bonuses to defense to damage-resistance. A pretty good idea and a lot more realistic .


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2004)

OOC - Nope, I put my house rules upfront.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 30, 2004)

"Something here has the smell of wrongness, I will ask Aeter for guidance."

The black robed priest bows his head in prayer and when his somber chanting is finished he looks up with glowing green eyes at the scene of battle.

[casts _Detect Undead _ and if no result then cast _Deathwatch_]


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2004)

Haragaos: 



Spoiler



Your detect undead reveals nothing. Deathwatch shows 4 life forces present in the battle all wounded.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 30, 2004)

"There is an abomination here, where there appears to be two there are in fact four. There is no unlife present but my Lord whispers to me that there is more than meets our mortal eyes. Perhaps a possession or parasite exists in each warrior."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2004)

"Aye, might be their weapons. I heard tales back home o' weapons tha' have a will o' their own," Argus proposes.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 30, 2004)

"Either that or their armour. It seem to be taking damage in a most unusual way, most suits of armour are never damaged at all in any fight with mere melee weapons."


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 31, 2004)

"This fight may be strange, even if magic is involved it is quite fascinating...perhaps this magic seal leaking is causing more effect on our lands other then map changing... Aerick states while continuing to watch the 2 opponents fight.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

The two continue their battle as you talk, but neither seems to be gaining a real advantage.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 31, 2004)

Deiran continues to watch the two combatants in a mildly indifferent manner. Trying to add some excitement to the scene he asks noone in particular, "Does anyone care to make a wager? I bet five gold on the Paladin."


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

The duel continues and neither combatant seems to be gaining a definite advantage.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 4, 2004)

ooc: Are we supposed to interfere? I think all players agreed to let the duel finish uninterrupted.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

OOC - Nope. Your decisions are always your own. I think the final round will go up tomorrow either way.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 4, 2004)

Argus takes off his helmet for a moment to scratch the tangled fur-like mess on his scalp. He slips the helmet back on then looks to the others.

"Aye... think we better check that the goodly lookin' fellow dinna need assistance? I mean, this might nae be an official type duel an' we could go to his aid if possible, aye," the odourous dwarf proposes.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 4, 2004)

Dekiran shrugs,
"Those Paladin-types have a rather rigid sense of honour. Asking him if he needs help is likely to insult him, and he's unlikely to accept it (if he truly is that good and honourable)." 
"Besides, we don't know which one of them is at the right of whatever issue they are fighting about, and I doubt they will stop their fighting to put up with our questioning."

He smiles drily, thinking to himself,
_Not to mention that if the evil man wins we can kill him with impunity and scavenge all their hard-earned wealth virtually without risk. _


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2004)

After a long struggle the Paladin finally manages to land the deciding blow, cleaving the blackguard's head from his shoulders. The paladin stares at you his breathing ragged and his wounds severe.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2004)

OOC - To this point for the duel with the guard, and successfully dealing with the goblin, the orc and the cockatrix you earn 2475 XP each.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 5, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> After a long struggle the Paladin finally manages to land the deciding blow, cleaving the blackguard's head from his shoulders. The paladin stares at you his breathing ragged and his wounds severe.




Dekiran begins walking towards the warrior, clapping his hands together a couple of times in applause. "Well done, noble warrior. Well fought, and bravely.
May I ask, sir, what brings you here into this wilderness? Who was your brave and noble opponent, and what was the reason for your fight?"




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - To this point for the duel with the guard, and successfully dealing with the goblin, the orc and the cockatrix you earn 2475 XP each.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2004)

"Aye, good sir, we woulda helped but it mighta been dishonourable for us tae interfere with a matter o' honour like tha' challenge looked to be, aye," Argus says, saluting the holy warrior.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

OOC - I believe this should have been sufficient time to update your characters. The game will continue tomorrow.


----------

